# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun paikallisliikenne

## bussifriikki

> Lentoparkin Kiitokori poistunee sitten.





> Ehkä he vain tarvitsevat lisää kalustoa, eikä mitään tarvitse myydä


CYJ-203 on nyt Oulussa
https://imageshack.com/i/nqm81lj

----------


## bussifriikki

Huiput Oy:n varikolla komeilee kokovalkoinen Volvo City L, Oulun tilaajalogoin varustettuna. Rekkaria en nähnyt. Minkähän firman vanha?

----------


## kuukanko

Olisiko Oubus 15 eli entinen Lehtosen Liikenne 6, sitä ennen Veolia Transport 231?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olisiko Oubus 15 eli entinen Lehtosen Liikenne 6, sitä ennen Veolia Transport 231?


Se se varmaan on.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ilmeisesti vain osa Oulun busseista saa pinkin keulan, ja muiden bussien tilaajaväritys on kokonaan valkoinen, Oulu-logoin höystettynä.

----------


## kuukanko

Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston ensi viikon esityslistalla on mukana tiedoksiantoasiana, että Kylmäsen Liikenne alihankkii Koskilinjoille kohteessa 10 (linjat 50 - 54) kolme autokiertoa. Listateksti

----------


## tkp

Ei mennyt ihan niinkuin piti http://yle.fi/uutiset/oulun_joukkoli..._soppa/7330726

----------


## Jaikku

> Ei mennyt ihan niinkuin piti http://yle.fi/uutiset/oulun_joukkoli..._soppa/7330726


Tuli käytyä Oulussa kaupunkilomalla ja ainakin minun mielestä homma pelasi hienosti. Aikataulukirjan jakelussa oli kuulemma jotain ongelmaa, ilmeisesti liian pienet painosmäärät, mutta itse ajelin linja 15 Keskusta - Nallikari ja kyseisestä autosta sain aikataulukirjan haltuuni.
Oli muuten Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteeseen tottuneelle (käytetty kalusto) hienoa ajaa Oulun Taksipalveluiden operoimalla linjalla ja auto VDL Citea. Erittäin tyylikäs auto...

----------


## tkp

http://yle.fi/uutiset/oulun_bussikus...ksesta/7344866

"Teimme suunnittelun nopealla aikataululla ja sinne jäi joitakin ongelmallisia kohtia, kuten työmatkayhteydet. Tasatunneiksi töihin pääseminen tuolta lähikunnista on joissakin kohdissa hieman haastavaa". Suunnittelijalle tullut yllätyksenä että töihin pitäisi päästä tasatunniksi?

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu tänään ensi kertaa uutta talviaikataulua -myöhään illalla, ja omana 45. syntymäpäivänä. Omalta kannalta ovat reitit muuttuneet "paremmin ajettaviksi". Tästä seikasta varmastikin on moni muu täysin toista mieltä.

Ja kyllä, juurikin näin - mikäli reittiharvennus on 20% luokkaa. Mikä on tietysti täysin sietämätöntä ja hyväksymätöntä.  :Sad:   :Mad: 

Lähemmin ajoistani omassa ketjussani: "Assamiehen onnikkabongaukset".

----------


## lark

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/on...ysakki/673012/

----------


## antti

Tällä palstalla on varmaan Oulussa päin asuvia, niin osaisiko kukaan avittaa kysymykseen, että mitä vuoroja Oulun Joukkoliikenteessä ajetaan alihankkijoiden voimin. Itse en tiedä muuta kuin että Kylmänen ajaa Koskilinjojen laskuun linjaa 54 6:55 Tyrnävästä ja 16:10 Oulusta.

----------


## Pulustaja

Kylmäsen Liikenne ajaa myös Koskilinjojen linjan 56 (Lentoasema-Kempele-Tyrnävä). Muita ei pitäisi tuon 54:n lisäksi olla.

----------


## kuukanko

Oulussa päättyy ensimmäisten vuonna 2014 alkaneiden sopimusten sopimuskausi ensi kesänä ja uuden sopimuskauden kilpailuttaminen on alkanut. Tarjouspyyntö

Kilpailu on jaettu neljään kohteeseen:
kohde 9: Oulu - Ylikiiminki (linjat 36 ja 38Y). Sopimuskausi 5.6.2017 - 6.6.2021. 2 seutuliikennebussiakohde 10: Eteläinen suunta, seutuliikenne (linjat 52, 52V, 53, 53K, 53A, 53R, 54, 56, 56K ja 56B). Sopimuskausi 5.6.2017 - 2.6.2024. 10 seutuliikennebussiakohde 11: Oulu - Kempele (linjat 50 ja 51). Sopimuskausi 5.6.2017 - 4.6.2023. 4 matalalattiabussiakohde 12: Oulunsalo (linjat 58, 58B ja 58B). Sopimuskausi 8/2017 (koulujen alkupäivä) - 31.5.2020. 1 matalalattiabussi
Seutuliikennebussien kohteissa kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 9 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta. Seutuliikenneautoissa on oltava pehmustetut istuimet. Matalalattiabussien kohteissa kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta, maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta ja päästötasovaatimus Euro 4.

Edellisestä kilpailusta poiketen kaikkien bussien pohjavärin on oltava valkoinen.

Kaikissa kohteissa ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.

Uutuutena kilpailuttamismenettelyssä on tarjousten porrastettu jättö: kohteen 10 tarjoukset on jätettävä 26.9. mennessä, kohteiden 9 ja 11 31.10. ja kohteen 12 28.11. Oletettavasti tulokset jätetystä tarjouksesta ehtivät tulla ennen seuraavien tarjousten jättämistä.

----------


## Miska

> Oulussa päättyy ensimmäisten vuonna 2014 alkaneiden sopimusten sopimuskausi ensi kesänä ja uuden sopimuskauden kilpailuttaminen on alkanut. Tarjouspyyntö
> 
> Kilpailu on jaettu neljään kohteeseen:
> kohde 9: Oulu - Ylikiiminki (linjat 36 ja 38Y). Sopimuskausi 5.6.2017 - 6.6.2021. 2 seutuliikennebussiakohde 10: Eteläinen suunta, seutuliikenne (linjat 52, 52V, 53, 53K, 53A, 53R, 54, 56, 56K ja 56B). Sopimuskausi 5.6.2017 - 2.6.2024. 10 seutuliikennebussiakohde 11: Oulu - Kempele (linjat 50 ja 51). Sopimuskausi 5.6.2017 - 4.6.2023. 4 matalalattiabussiakohde 12: Oulunsalo (linjat 58, 58B ja 58B). Sopimuskausi 8/2017 (koulujen alkupäivä) - 31.5.2020. 1 matalalattiabussi
> Seutuliikennebussien kohteissa kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 9 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta. Seutuliikenneautoissa on oltava pehmustetut istuimet. Matalalattiabussien kohteissa kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta, maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta ja päästötasovaatimus Euro 4.
> 
> Edellisestä kilpailusta poiketen kaikkien bussien pohjavärin on oltava valkoinen.
> 
> Kaikissa kohteissa ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.
> ...


Kohteen 10 voitti Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy. Linkki Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston pöytäkirjaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 9 voitti Revon Turistiliikenne ja kohteen 11 Oubus.

Lähde: Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston pöytäkirja 16.11.2016

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 12 voitti Suorsan Liikenne. Tilaajan kustannusarvio alittui tässä kohteessa jopa 29 prosentilla.

Hankintapäätös

----------


## kuukanko

> Kohteen 12 voitti Suorsan Liikenne.


Liikennöintisopimus Suorsan Liikenteen kanssa on purettu, koska vaadittua vakuutta ei ole
määräaikaan mennessä annettu tilaajalle. Oulun kaupunki on tehnyt uuden sopimuksen toiseksi tulleen tarjoajan eli Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy:n kanssa.

Tilaajalle kustannukset nousevat uudella sopimuksella 20 276,28 eurolla (8,9 % nousu). Oulun kaupunki vaatii asiassa vahingonkorvausta Suorsan Liikenteeltä.

Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston päätös

----------


## Zambo

> Liikennöintisopimus Suorsan Liikenteen kanssa on purettu, koska vaadittua vakuutta ei ole
> määräaikaan mennessä annettu tilaajalle. 
> 
> Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston päätös


Tämä taitaa olla Oulun seudulla ns. maan tapa, että voiton osuessa kohdalle ollaan hiljaa ja odotetaan, kun tilaaja hankkii liikenteen muualta.

Yhdellä viisivuotiaalla autolla olisi voitetun kohteen saanut hoidettua koko sopimuskauden ajan.

----------


## kuukanko

Oulussa päättyy iso joukko liikennöintisopimuksia 1.6.2019 ja uusien sopimusten kilpailuttaminen on aloitettu.

Ensiksi kilpailutetaan kohteet 2 ja 6, joiden kilpailu käynnistyi eilen. Kohteiden 5 ja 8 tarjouskilpailu käynnistetään syyskuussa ja kohteen 4 tarjouskilpailu lokakuussa 2018.

Kaiken kaluston vara-autoja lukuunottamatta on oltava runkolinjoilla nyt käytettävässä tilaajavärityksessä ja vähintään Euro6-päästötasoa.  Vara-autojen on oltava vähintään Euro4-päästötasoa. Keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta linjakilometreillä painotettuna, maksimi-ikävaatimus 15 vuotta. Bussin peruskorjaus alentaa sen laskennallisen iän 8 vuoteen (peruskorjaus voi lyhentää auton laskennallista ikää vain yhden kerran).

Ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.

Ensimmäisen kilpailun kohteet ovat:
kohde 2: linjat 4, 4A, 4N ja elokuusta 2019 alkaen uusi linja 48 Linnanmaa - Heikkilänkangas. Aluksi 11 autoa, 1.6.2020 alkaen 12 autoa. Sopimuskausi 3.6.2019 - 6.6.2027kohde 6: linjat 35, 35K, 35N. 1.6.2020 alkaen myös linjat 34 ja 35B. Aluksi 4 autoa, 1.6.2020 alkaen 6 autoa. Sopimuskausi 3.6.2019 - 2.6.2024 + mahdollinen optio 6.6.2027 asti
Molempien kohteiden kalusto on kaupunkibusseja.

Hankintailmoitus

----------


## kuukanko

Koskilinjat voitti kohteet 2 ja 6.

Kohteiden 5, 8 ja 4 kilpailutukset ovat nyt menossa.

Kohteessa 5 on linja 15 (2 bussia). Sopimuskausi on 3.6.2019 - 31.5.2026.
Kohteessa 8 on linja 36 lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin sekä linjat 40 ja 41 variaatioineen, yhteensä 6 bussia. Sopimuskausi on 3.6.2019 - 2.6.2024 + mahdollinen optiokausi 6.6.2027 asti.
Kohteessa 4 on linjat 7 ja 7N (5 bussia). Sopimuskausi on 3.6.2019 - 31.5.2026.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 5 voitti Koskilinjat ja kohteen 8 Revon Turistiliikenne. Tarjousten vertailutaulukko

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 13 kilpailutus on lähtenyt käyntiin. Tähän kohteeseen kuuluu linja 38 variaatioineen, yhteensä 4 bussia. Sopimuskausi on 08.08.2019 - 06.06.2021.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 4 voitti ylivoimaisella hintaerolla Oulun Taksipalvelut. Tarjousten vertailutaulukko

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteessa 13 taas selvä ykkönen oli Koskilinjat. Tarjousten vertailutaulukko

----------


## Assamies

On todella pöyristyttävää, että vain 10 mittaiset nsk. kerrannaiset kelpaisivat arvojen latauksissa. :Sad:  Taskulompsani on pullollaan tätä alempia arvojen latauksien kuitteja.  :Wink:  Oulu Euroopan Kulttuurikaupungiksi 2026 - no way!  :Mad:

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt on lähtenyt käyntiin kohteiden 1, 3, 14 ja 16 kilpailutus.

Kohteiden sisältö on:
Kohde 1: linjat 1, 5 ja 5N. 11 bussiaKohde 3: linjat 2, 2N ja 3. 15 bussiaKohde 14: linjat 11, 14, 18 ja 58. 6 bussiaKohde 16: linja 10. 4 biokaasubussia
Kohteista 1, 3 ja 14 voi jättää yhteistarjouksen.

Kaikkien kohteiden sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020 - 4.6.2028. Lisäksi kohteessa 16 on mahdollinen optiokausi 5.6.2028 - 2.6.2030.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt on lähtenyt käyntiin kohteiden 1, 3, 14 ja 16 kilpailutus.
> 
> Kohteiden sisältö on:
> Kohde 1: linjat 1, 5 ja 5N. 11 bussiaKohde 3: linjat 2, 2N ja 3. 15 bussiaKohde 14: linjat 11, 14, 18 ja 58. 6 bussiaKohde 16: linja 10. 4 biokaasubussia
> Kohteista 1, 3 ja 14 voi jättää yhteistarjouksen.
> 
> Kaikkien kohteiden sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020 - 4.6.2028. Lisäksi kohteessa 16 on mahdollinen optiokausi 5.6.2028 - 2.6.2030.


Oulun Taksipalvelut voitti kaikki kohteet: https://www.ouka.fi/oulu/joukkoliike..._col_count%3D4

----------


## killerpop

> Oulun Taksipalvelut voitti kaikki kohteet: https://www.ouka.fi/oulu/joukkoliike..._col_count%3D4


Nyt kyllä tuli sen verran isosti liikennettä, että melkein voisi kuvitella, että joku alihankintakuvio vielä nähdään. Ja jos, niin kenen kanssa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tilaajan kustannusarvio alittui 19 prosentilla kohteessa 16 ja 22 prosentilla kohteissa 1, 3 ja 14. Ehkä muilla ei ollut halua noin alhaisiin hintoihin.

Tarjoajien joukossa oli paikallisten toimijoiden lisäksi myös Nobina.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja nyt on vuorossa kohteiden 7 ja 15 kilpailutus.

Kohteiden sisältö on:
Kohde 7: linjat 15N, 20, 20K, 20B, 20N, 21, 22, 25, 26, 26B. 17 kaupunkiliikennebussiaKohde 15: linjat 23, 23K, 23B, 28 ja 29. 7 seutubussia (matalalattiaisia, joissa istuinten selkänojan korkeus on vähintään 700 mm ja pehmuste riittävän mukava noin tunnin matkoille)
Molempien kohteiden sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020 - 6.6.2027.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja sitten on vuorossa kohteiden 12 ja 17 kilpailutus.

Kohde 12: linjat 8 ja 9 variaatioineen. 9 kaupunkibussia, joissa on matkalaukkuteline.Kohde 17: linjat 63 ja 64 variaatioineen. 3 seutubussia.
Molemmissa sopimuskausi 1.6.2020 - 1.6.2025 + mahdollinen optio 6.6.2027 asti.

----------


## jeesus

Onko nuita kohteita 7 ja 15 vielä muuten kilpailutettu?

----------


## jorkki

Koskilinjat voitti kohteet 7ja15 Oulussa.

----------


## Miska

Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston pöytäkirjan mukaan kohteista 7 ja 15 kisasi paikallisten yrittäjien lisäksi myös Oy Pohjolan Liiikenne Ab. Kuten aiemmin mainittu, molemmat kohteet voitti Koskilinjat. Arvioitu hintataso alittui parillakymmenellä prosentilla. Vuonna 2014 alkaneiden sopimusten kilpailutuksessa hintataso nousi Oulussa korkeammaksi kuin muissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa, mutta uutta kalustoa tuli liikenteeseen vähän. Viimeisen parin vuoden aikana kilpailu sen sijaan on Oulussakin selvästi toiminut. Hintataso on laskenut, vaikka kalustovaatimukset ovat tiukentuneet ja liikenteeseen on tullut paljon uutta kalustoa.

----------


## antsa

Joko nuo kohteet 12 ja 17 on ratkennu ?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joko nuo kohteet 12 ja 17 on ratkennu ?


27.11. kokouksessa ratkeaa.

----------


## jeesus

Toivottavasti Koskilinjat ei saa nuita kohteita 12 ja 17.

----------


## ripperi

> Toivottavasti Koskilinjat ei saa nuita kohteita 12 ja 17.


Syystä että jos saanen udella..?

----------


## jeesus

> Syystä että jos saanen udella..?


Eipähä tulis ainakaan Kabuseja käyttöön ku Koskilinjat taitas olla ainoa firma joka niitä käyttää Oulun seudulla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eipähä tulis ainakaan Kabuseja käyttöön ku Koskilinjat taitas olla ainoa firma joka niitä käyttää Oulun seudulla.


En ota kantaa käyvätkö/tarjotaanko Kabuseja Oulun kilpailutukseen, mutta kukaan muu kuin KA-konsernin tytäryhtiöt niitä ei kyllä käytä. Eli Oulun seudulla vain Koskilinjat.

----------


## jeesus

Ouluunhan myös on kaavailtu uuttä lähijunaa Limingasta Kempeleen ja Oulun kautta Iihin asti. Junat vois kulkea jo 2020-luvun puolessa välissä sekä puolen tunnin vuoroväliä on ehdotettu, mutta se vaatisi jo kaksoisraiteen valmistumista. Tunnin vuoroväli olisi kumminkin jo mahdollista kyseisellä rataosuudella. Tässä linkki kalevan artikkeliin jos nyt joku sen on tilannut: https://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/k...enpain/830553/

----------


## Mavi

> Eipähä tulis ainakaan Kabuseja käyttöön ku Koskilinjat taitas olla ainoa firma joka niitä käyttää Oulun seudulla.


Eihän noihin kilpailutuksiin Kabusia voi edes tarjota, kun eivät täytä vaatimuksia.

----------


## jeesus

> Eihän noihin kilpailutuksiin Kabusia voi edes tarjota, kun eivät täytä vaatimuksia.


Totta, niimpä näyttäs olevan.

----------


## Road van

En ota kantaa kumman toivoisin voittavan, mutta eräs työkaveri tiesi kertoa mitä kieltä tuo kabus on.
https://translate.google.fi/?hl=fi#v...=fi&text=kabus

----------


## jeesus

Koskilinjat voitti kohteen 12. Kohteen 17 kilpailutus päätettiin keskeyttää, ja avata kilpailu uudelleen päivitetyllä hankintailmoituksella.

----------


## jeesus

Kohteen 17 voitti Oubus Oy sopimuskaudelle 12.8.2020 - 6.6.2025.

----------


## kuukanko

Kesäkuussa 2021 päättyvän kohteen 9 uutta sopimusta ollaan kilpailuttamassa jo hyvissä ajoin. Kohde kasvaa niin, että siihen kuuluu myös nykyinen kohde 13. Kilpailutus alkoi tänään.

Kohteen linjat ovat 36, 38, 38A, 38AB, 38AM, 38B, 38BJL, 38JL ja 38Y. Yhteensä liikenteessä on 6 matalalattiabussia. Vakioautojen vaaditaan käyttävän polttoaineenaan uusiutuvaa biodieseliä.

Sopimuskausi on 07.06.2021 - 31.05.2026.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koiviston Auto 201, VDL Citea LLE-120, TZH-844 siirtyy Ouluun, se liikkui Lahdessa pinkkikeulaisena.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koiviston Auto 201, VDL Citea LLE-120, TZH-844 siirtyy Ouluun, se liikkui Lahdessa pinkkikeulaisena.


Nyt 202 eli samanlainen VDL, TZH-845.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koiviston Auto 203, VDL Citea LLE-120, TZH-846 pinkkikeulaisena.

Numerot muuttuivat Koskilinjoilla seuraaviksi:
201 -> 40
202 -> 41
203 -> oletettavasti 42

----------


## jeesus

Ensi maanantaina 1.6 Oulun joukkoliikenteessä tulee voimaan uudet kesäaikataulut. Maanantaina yhteensä 36 uutta linja-autoa tulee käyttöön joista neljä on biokaasulla kulkevia. Näyttäisi biokaasubussit olevan Citywide LE suburbaneja. Biokaasubussit kulkevat linjalla 10 Koskela-Heikinharju. Innolla uusia busseja odotellessa  :Very Happy:

----------


## jeesus

Uudet bussithan olivat tosiaan Suburbaneja kaikki, mutta yhden yhtä telibussia ei linjoilla näkynyt vaikka liikennöintisopimuksethan nimenomaan vaativat telikalustoa linjoille 1,2,3 ja 5. Kolmiovisia kuitenkin suurin osa olivat. Liekköhän OTP:llä menny asiat sivusuun vai vieläkö talvikaudelle telejä pitää odotella?

----------


## kuukanko

Facebookissa oli jotakin vihjailua, että noi 2-akselisetkin täyttäisivät Oulun telibussien vaatimukset.

----------


## Star 701

> Facebookissa oli jotakin vihjailua, että noi 2-akselisetkin täyttäisivät Oulun telibussien vaatimukset.


Viime perjantaina 29.5 tuli ensimmäinen erä autoista, eli 21 bussia, eli eiköhän nuo telibussit ole tuloillaan..  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Viime perjantaina 29.5 tuli ensimmäinen erä autoista, eli 21 bussia, eli eiköhän nuo telibussit ole tuloillaan..


OTP voitti yhteensä 10 2-akselisen bussin ajot (6 dieseliä ja 4 kaasua), joten aika iso vara-automäärä on tullut, jos telilinjojen kalusto on vielä kokonaan tulematta...

----------


## jeesus

Saa nähä, enpä oikein jaksa uskoa että loput bussit jotka sitten myöhemmin OTP:lle saapuvat olisivat telejä, mutta voihan sitä aina toivoa. Joka tapauksessa aivan huikea päivitys eteenpäin Kabuseista ovat nämä uudet onnikat, vaikka eivät telejä olekkaan. Ens talvikaudellehan Oubusillakin on uutta liikennettä linjoille 63,64. Liekköhän hankkivat lisää autoja...

----------


## Juuh

Ilmeisesti jotain epäselvyyttä ollut siitä, onko Oulun uusi kalusto tarpeeksi suurta. Uutinen valitettavasti vain tilaajille. https://www.kaleva.fi/ajetaanko-oulu...lla-ma/2633027

----------


## jeesus

Just kattelin sammaa. Valitettavaa OTP:n puolesta jos joutuu hankkimaan uuet bussit.

----------


## eemeli113

> Valitettavaa OTP:n puolesta jos joutuu hankkimaan uuet bussit.


Valitettavaa? Jos kerran firma on yrittänyt päästä helpommalla vaatimuksista tilaamalla lyhyemmät autot ja myöhemmin huomataan niistä puuttuvan jotain, mielestäni se on kyllä ihan oikein, jos liikennöitsijä joutuu hankkimaan uudet autot.

----------


## Eppu

No onhan se hieman nolo juttu jos todetaan että OTP on hinnoitellut tarjouksensa noiden lyhyempien autojen mukaan kun olisi pitänyt teliautoja hankkia. Voi olla niin että koko kilpailun tulos olisi ollut erilainen jos tarjottu hinta olisi laskettu 26:n teliauton mukaan. 
Saapa nähdä miten ja missä tätä asiaa vielä joudutaan tarkastelemaan. Kun eihän se pitäisi näin mennä jos tilaaja on isompia yksiköitä halunnut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kesäkuussa 2021 päättyvän kohteen 9 uutta sopimusta ollaan kilpailuttamassa jo hyvissä ajoin. Kohde kasvaa niin, että siihen kuuluu myös nykyinen kohde 13. Kilpailutus alkoi tänään.
> 
> Kohteen linjat ovat 36, 38, 38A, 38AB, 38AM, 38B, 38BJL, 38JL ja 38Y. Yhteensä liikenteessä on 6 matalalattiabussia. Vakioautojen vaaditaan käyttävän polttoaineenaan uusiutuvaa biodieseliä.
> 
> Sopimuskausi on 07.06.2021 - 31.05.2026.


OTP voitti tämän kohteen.

----------


## Zambo

> No onhan se hieman nolo juttu jos todetaan että OTP on hinnoitellut tarjouksensa noiden lyhyempien autojen mukaan kun olisi pitänyt teliautoja hankkia. Voi olla niin että koko kilpailun tulos olisi ollut erilainen jos tarjottu hinta olisi laskettu 26:n teliauton mukaan. 
> Saapa nähdä miten ja missä tätä asiaa vielä joudutaan tarkastelemaan. Kun eihän se pitäisi näin mennä jos tilaaja on isompia yksiköitä halunnut.


Tai sitten tilaaja ei ole tarjouspyynnössään riittävän selkeästi maininnut, että autojen pitää olla 3-akselisia. Kalustovaatimuksena 47 paikkaa, joista 4 klaffeja kuulostaa vähän siltä, että on kopioitu esim. HSL:n C-tyypin (teli) auto, mutta klaffipenkkien kanssa on mennyt säädöksi. HSL:n teli on 47+3/4 riippuen klaffipenkkien sijoittelusta.

----------


## Juuh

Tässä lainausta tuosta Kalevan uutisesta: "Käytännössä kyse on autojen koosta: matalalattiabusseissa on vaatimuksena 39 istuinta ja nyt kiistanalaisissa isommissa busseissa 47. Ongelma koskee 26 autoa. Akselimäärä ei ole ollut itseisarvo kilpailutuksessa." ja " Selvitämme nyt kaluston valmistajalta, miten tulkitaan vapaa tila, sillä se voidaan mitata eri tavoilla, Oulun joukkoliikennepäällikkö Edwin 't Lam kertoo." 

Eli onko nyt ongelmana, että penkit ovat liian tiiviisti vai liittyykö tuo "vapaa tila" jotenkin seisomapaikkoihin?

----------


## kuukanko

Tuon kilpailutuksen vaatimuksissa vapaata pituussuuntaista tilaa vaadittiin kahdelta eri tekijältä, istumapaikoilta (vähintään 710 mm, kuitenkin neljällä paikalla riittää 680 mm) ja lastenvaunutilalta (vähintään 2000 mm).

----------


## tkp

> Tai sitten tilaaja ei ole tarjouspyynnössään riittävän selkeästi maininnut, että autojen pitää olla 3-akselisia. Kalustovaatimuksena 47 paikkaa, joista 4 klaffeja kuulostaa vähän siltä, että on kopioitu esim. HSL:n C-tyypin (teli) auto, mutta klaffipenkkien kanssa on mennyt säädöksi. HSL:n teli on 47+3/4 riippuen klaffipenkkien sijoittelusta.


Onko tuossa nyt OTP ajatellut asian niin että 43+4 klaffia riittää. Jos tarjouspyynnössä on vain vaadittu 47 paikkaa mutta ei sen tarkemmin ole määritelty minkälaisia istuinten pitää olla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tarjouspyynnössä on vain vaadittu 47 paikkaa mutta ei sen tarkemmin ole määritelty minkälaisia istuinten pitää olla.


Onhan ne määritelty: "Vähintään 47, joista korkeintaan 4 klaffi-istuinta; matalalattiaosassa vähintään 14 istumapaikkaa".

----------


## kuukanko

> OTP voitti tämän kohteen.


Tämän seurauksena Oulun seudun markkinajohtajuus siirtyy ensi kesänä Koskilinjoilta OTP:lle. Oulusta tulee ainakin toistaiseksi ainoa keskisuuri tai suuri kaupunki, jossa Koiviston Auto -yhtymä oli markkinajohtaja ennen 1.7.2014, ja nyt menettää ykköspaikkansa.

----------


## jeesus

Saa nähdä joudutaanko kilpailuttamaan koko rönkkä uudestaan, vai miten asiassa edetään. Sopimustakaan ei oikein voida heti purkaa jos nyt päätetään, että autot eivät täytäkkään tilausvaatimuksia, koska kellään ei ole riittävästi tilausvaatimuksia täyttävää kalustoa liikennöimään näitä runkolinjoja joita ongelma nyt koskee.

----------


## 8.6

Paljonko näitä telejä vaadittiin ja paljonko 2-akselisia? Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että telien toimitus on myöhässä, mutta niitä pystytään korvaamaan pätkillä kesäliikenteessä, kun liikennettä on talvikautta vähemmän. Tilaajalle tästä olisi tietenkin pitänyt ilmoittaa.

----------


## jeesus

> Paljonko näitä telejä vaadittiin ja paljonko 2-akselisia? Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että telien toimitus on myöhässä, mutta niitä pystytään korvaamaan pätkillä kesäliikenteessä, kun liikennettä on talvikautta vähemmän. Tilaajalle tästä olisi tietenkin pitänyt ilmoittaa.


26 teliä ja 10 2-akselista vaadittiin.

----------


## 8.6

No sitten telejä on kyllä tilattu liian vähän (jos ollenkaan). Itsekin näin viime viikolla 2-akselisia Subeja ajossa selvästi enemmän kuin kymmenen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Olen seurannut asiaa vain tästä viestiketjusta. Tästä on syntynyt seuraava käsitys: Ne mainitut 26 "isoa" autoa edellytettiin vähintään 47-paikkaisina (istumapaikat) ja siitä määrästä enintään neljä (4) saa olla läppäistuimia. Lisäksi vaadittiin jotain sisätilaratkaisujen osalta liittyen istuintiheyteen ja muihin tilaratkaisuihin. Käytännössä näitä kaikkia ominaisuuksia on jokseenkin mahdoton toteuttaa 13-metrisellä autolla. Ilmeisesti liikenteenharjoittaja sitten teki sellaisen kalustovalinnan, jossa vain istumapaikkojen lukumäärä täyttää ehdot, mutta muut sisätilaratkaisut eivät (koskien näitä mainittuja 26 autoa)?

----------


## jeesus

> Olen seurannut asiaa vain tästä viestiketjusta. Tästä on syntynyt seuraava käsitys: Ne mainitut 26 "isoa" autoa edellytettiin vähintään 47-paikkaisina (istumapaikat) ja siitä määrästä enintään neljä (4) saa olla läppäistuimia. Lisäksi vaadittiin jotain sisätilaratkaisujen osalta liittyen istuintiheyteen ja muihin tilaratkaisuihin. Käytännössä näitä kaikkia ominaisuuksia on jokseenkin mahdoton toteuttaa 13-metrisellä autolla. Ilmeisesti liikenteenharjoittaja sitten teki sellaisen kalustovalinnan, jossa vain istumapaikkojen lukumäärä täyttää ehdot, mutta muut sisätilaratkaisut eivät (koskien näitä mainittuja 26 autoa)?


Jep juurikin näin, Kalevan artikkelissa puhuttiinkin juuri, että selvittävät kalustovalmistajalta miten tulkitaan vapaa tila linja-autoissa.

----------


## Zambo

> Jep juurikin näin, Kalevan artikkelissa puhuttiinkin juuri, että selvittävät kalustovalmistajalta miten tulkitaan vapaa tila linja-autoissa.


Tämä taas viittaa vähän siihen, että liikenteen tilaajalla ei ole hajua siitä mitä on tilannut/ vaatinut.

----------


## jeesus

Revon turistiliikenne oli hankkinut uuden Volvo 8900LE:n. Numerona oli 50 ja näky tässä joku päivä Kempeleen vuoroja ajelevan. Pinkki ei vielä kuiteskaan ollut.

----------


## bernemi

> Revon turistiliikenne oli hankkinut uuden Volvo 8900LE:n. Numerona oli 50 ja näky tässä joku päivä Kempeleen vuoroja ajelevan. Pinkki ei vielä kuiteskaan ollut.


Oulun seudun bussisivujen mukaan heidän auto #50 olisi ollut hetken Soisalolla numerolla 35.

Volvo B7RLE 8900LE vuodelta 2011, ex. Nettbuss Norjasta.

----------


## jeesus

Tänään näkyi liikenteessä muutamaan otteeseen OTP:n uusi 8900LE telibussi tilaajavärityksissä. Bussin numero taisi oli #138 ja ajeli linjaa 5.

----------


## karpela

Eilen maanantaina ajeli ainakin 8 valkoista VDL Citeaa Palokkajärven kohdalla nelostiellä kohti pohjoista. Autoissa oli oranssit linjakilvet joissa osassa luki "siirtoajo" ja osassa "ei linjalla". Lienevätkö Ouluun menossa?

----------


## jeesus

> Eilen maanantaina ajeli ainakin 8 valkoista VDL Citeaa Palokkajärven kohdalla nelostiellä kohti pohjoista. Autoissa oli oranssit linjakilvet joissa osassa luki "siirtoajo" ja osassa "ei linjalla". Lienevätkö Ouluun menossa?


Tännään OTP:n varikon pihalla oli juurikin 8 valkoista VDL:llää muutamin sinisten aksenttien kera todennäköisesti HSL liikenteestä tulleet. Miksiköhän VDL:liä hankkineet kun Scanioitakin vielä yli kymmenen saapumatta, liekköhän olisi eteläisen liikenteen käyttöön ja varaautoiksi.

Lisäksi Oubusilla uusi 8900LE rekkarilla LLR-573 tilaajavärityksissä ex. Transdev #1263.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:53 ----------

No nyt mennee todellakin jännäksi. Oulun kaupunki on tehnyt reklamaation OTP:n Suburbaneista. Kyse on vain 5 sentistä ja Scania on eri mieltä kaupungin kanssa miten vapaa tila määritellään. OTP:lla on aikaa antaa selvitys miten kaluston puutteet korjataan perjantaihin asti. "Tarjouskilpailussa edellytettiin, että lastenvaunutilan vapaan pituussuuntaisen tilan tulee olla vähintään 2 000 millimetriä. Tilaa tulee olla vähintään kolmille lastenvaunuille ja varustuksen vähintään yhden pyörätuolin kiinnittämiseen. Nyt tilaa on 1 950 millimetriä eli viisi senttimetriä vaadittua lyhyempi", kerrotaan Kalevassa.
https://www.kaleva.fi/oulun-kaupunki...koosta/2757072

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksiköhän VDL:liä hankkineet kun Scanioitakin vielä yli kymmenen saapumatta


Eikö loput Scaniat tule vasta syksymmällä, joten niitä odotellessa tarvitaan tilapäiskalustoa? Olisiko noi Nobinan poistamia 2012-mallisia.

----------


## jeesus

> Eikö loput Scaniat tule vasta syksymmällä, joten niitä odotellessa tarvitaan tilapäiskalustoa? Olisiko noi Nobinan poistamia 2012-mallisia.


Joo niin se taisikin olla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Surkuhupaisaa vääntää jostain viiden sentin erosta vaunutilassa. Autot on kuitenkin uusia ja laadukkaita, varsinaisesti mistään huijauksesta ei ole kysymys. Ja hoitaako nämä tilaajapuolet noin yleisesti ottaen oman osuutensa kunnialla. Tarjouspyynnöissä on epämääräisyyksiä, linjojen talvikunnossapito on mitä sattuu ja tilaajien puolelta laaditut aikataulut vaarantaa jopa liikenneturvallisuutta. Mutta, nyt on tärkeää se, että vaunutila on justiinsa!

----------


## jeesus

> Surkuhupaisaa vääntää jostain viiden sentin erosta vaunutilassa. Autot on kuitenkin uusia ja laadukkaita, varsinaisesti mistään huijauksesta ei ole kysymys. Ja hoitaako nämä tilaajapuolet noin yleisesti ottaen oman osuutensa kunnialla. Tarjouspyynnöissä on epämääräisyyksiä, linjojen talvikunnossapito on mitä sattuu ja tilaajien puolelta laaditut aikataulut vaarantaa jopa liikenneturvallisuutta. Mutta, nyt on tärkeää se, että vaunutila on justiinsa!


On se kyllä hieman kummallista kun kuitenkin vaaditut kolme lastenvaunua mahtuvat tuohon 5 senttiä pienempään tilaan ja istuma sekä seisomapaikkojen puolesta autot täyttävät vaatimukset. Oikein etsimällä etsitty vikaa autoista, eikä käytännössä tuolla 5 sentillä ole merkitystä. Olisivat laittaneet suoraan vain kolme akselia itseisarvoksi kilpailutuksessa...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olisiko noi Nobinan poistamia 2012-mallisia.


Ovat NF:n 8xx-sarjaa eli GKN-kilpisiä.

----------


## Pulustaja

Asiaa voisi tietysti lähestyä myös muiden tarjoajien näkökulmasta. Ei ole kovin reilu asetelma, jos yksi tarjoaja saisi mahdollisen kilpailuedun tarjouskilpailuun tällaisen erheen takia. Jos senttien tarkkuudella jotain vaaditaan, sitten myös senttien tarkkuudella tarjotaan ja sellaista saadaan. Tietysti samaan aikaan kaupungilla lienee käynyt jonkinlainen oma virhe siinä, että suoranaisesti kolmeakselista autoa ei ole vaadittu, vaikka sellaista on ilmeisesti haluttu. 

Mutta eihän tämä ensimmäinen "pikkuasioita käsittelevä" erimielisyys julkisten hankintojen ja sopimusten parissa ole, eikä varmasti viimeinen. Hyvä niin. Eiköhän tämäkin lopulta ratkea johonkin suuntaan, ja taas moni osapuoli on oppinut asian jälkeen jotain.

----------


## Zambo

> Asiaa voisi tietysti lähestyä myös muiden tarjoajien näkökulmasta. Ei ole kovin reilu asetelma, jos yksi tarjoaja saisi mahdollisen kilpailuedun tarjouskilpailuun tällaisen erheen takia. Jos senttien tarkkuudella jotain vaaditaan, sitten myös senttien tarkkuudella tarjotaan ja sellaista saadaan. Tietysti samaan aikaan kaupungilla lienee käynyt jonkinlainen oma virhe siinä, että suoranaisesti kolmeakselista autoa ei ole vaadittu, vaikka sellaista on ilmeisesti haluttu. 
> 
> Mutta eihän tämä ensimmäinen "pikkuasioita käsittelevä" erimielisyys julkisten hankintojen ja sopimusten parissa ole, eikä varmasti viimeinen. Hyvä niin. Eiköhän tämäkin lopulta ratkea johonkin suuntaan, ja taas moni osapuoli on oppinut asian jälkeen jotain.


Muiden kilpailijoiden oikeusturva on markkinaoikeus, sitä tässä ei ole käytetty. Perusteet muutoksenhakuun olisi ollut sekä voittaneen yrityksen kaluston, että tarjouspyynnön epämääräisyyden takia. Tietysti toinen asua on, onko ensin tarjottu telikalustoa ja sitten laskettukin 2-akselisten täyttävän vaatimukset.

Suurin syyllinen tässä mielestäni on kuitenkin tilaaja, joka on tarjouspyynnössään mahdollistanut nykyisen tulkinnan. Toki liikennöitsijäkin on ottanut riskin tarjotessaan sääntöjen rajamailla olevaa kalustoa. Tämä riski voi koitua kalliiksi, mutta ihmettelisin jos OTP helposti suostuisi uusimaan kalustoaan.

----------


## jeesus

Minua kiinostaisi tietää onko kalustovalmistaja ilmoittanut enemmän kuin 2000 mm vapaaksi tilaksi ostovaiheessa, kun ilmeisesti Oulun kaupungin käsitys vapasta tilasta on eri kuin Scanialla, vai onko OTP tietoisesti ostanut liian pienet autot.

----------


## kuukanko

> Muiden kilpailijoiden oikeusturva on markkinaoikeus, sitä tässä ei ole käytetty.


Markkinaoikeutta voi käyttää vain tarjouskilpailuun liittyvissä epäselvyyksissä. Tässähän ei ole kyse siitä, vaan kysymys siitä, täyttääkö voittanut liikennöitsijä sopimuksen mukaiset vaatimukset liikennetuotannon jo käynnistyttyä. Kyseessä on vielä sellainen tekijä, jota tarjoajan ei ole pitänyt esittää tarjouksessaan, joten tarjous on oletettavasti ollut tarjouspyynnön mukainen. Jos hankintayksikkö on sitä mieltä, ettei palvelu täytä sopimuksen kriteerejä, ei tietenkään ole toisten liikennöitsijöiden kannalta tasapuolista, että asiaan ei puututtaisi. Karrikoidumpi esimerkki voisi olla, että joku liikennöitsijä jättäisi vaan liikenteen ajamatta, mutta tilaaja ei puuttuisi siihen, vaan maksaisi liikennöintikorvaukset normaalisti.

----------


## killerpop

OTP Travelin #107 pääsi Kalevan jutunaiheeksi https://www.kaleva.fi/oulun-joukkoli....fi&medium=RSS

Yleensä näitä vastaavia tapauksia näkee lähinnä Etelä-Suomessa.

----------


## jeesus

Lähtenyt ajamaan väärään suuntaan ja yrittänyt kääntää takaisin. Muutama kertaa aikaisemminkin näkynyt linja 3 ajavan väärällä reitillä tänä kesänä.

----------


## Star 701

OTP:n #59 FLM-316 näyttäneen ilmestyneen myyntiin Nettikoneeseen: 

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/vest/1965289

----------


## jeesus

Lähimaksaminen pankkikortilla on nyt myös tulossa Ouluun. Ensi keväänä suurin piirtein samoihin aikoihin Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kanssa lähimaksuominaisuus tulee käyttöön jokaiseen Oulun joukkoliikenteen linja-autoon. Koskilinjoillahan oli jo vuoteen 2014 asti mahdollisuus maksaa pankkikortilla, mutta siitä luovuttiin. https://www.kaleva.fi/bussimatkan-vo...kkikor/2796474

----------


## LimoSWN

> Eilen maanantaina ajeli ainakin 8 valkoista VDL Citeaa Palokkajärven kohdalla nelostiellä kohti pohjoista. Autoissa oli oranssit linjakilvet joissa osassa luki "siirtoajo" ja osassa "ei linjalla". Lienevätkö Ouluun menossa?


Oulussa pitäisi olla nämä autot :  Nobinan 2012 tulleista vdllistä : 826-830, 832, 834, 837, 847, 850-852, 865, 866 ja 873

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Oulussa pitäisi olla nämä autot :  Nobinan 2012 tulleista vdllistä : 826-830, 832, 834, 837, 847, 850-852, 865, 866 ja 873


Mihin tietoon perustuen?

----------


## jeesus

> OTP:n #59 FLM-316 näyttäneen ilmestyneen myyntiin Nettikoneeseen: 
> 
> https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/vest/1965289


Vest on näköjään nyt myyty, tilalle tuli 8700LE Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tilaajavärityksessä, varustettu numerolla 59. Galleriaan tulossa kohta kuva...

----------


## kuukanko

> Vest on näköjään nyt myyty, tilalle tuli 8700LE Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tilaajavärityksessä, varustettu numerolla 59.


Pohjolalla tuo GNN-584 oli vain sijaisautona Volvolta uusia busseja odotellessa, joten varmaankin OTP on hankkinut sen Volvolta. Suomen Volvolle se taas oli tullut Norjasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahden Scanialla näkyi OTP:n Suburbaneita 5 kpl: autot 117-119 tilaajaväreissä, 2-akselisia ja ovitus 1+2+1 sekä kaksi kokovalkeaa 2-akselista CNG-autoa ovituksella 1+2+0.

Kuvat tästä eteenpäin: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...u/DSC_0818.JPG

----------


## karpela

Perjantaina neljän maissa ajeli nelostiellä 2 Koskilinjojen pinkkikeulaista Scalaa Vehniän kohdalla etelään päin. Mihinkähän yksikköön lienevät matkalla?

----------


## jeesus

Oulun kaupunki antoi OTP:lle luvan käyttää sopimuksen vastaista kalustoa 31.10 saakka juuri näiden koronan takia myöhästyneiden onnikoiden takia. Onko kuitenkaan selvennyt minkäslaisiin toimenpiteisiin OTP on alkanut, että nämä uudet bussit täyttäisi vaatimukset, vai saako kaupunki alennusta näistä liian pienistä busseista? Jos jollakin Kalevan tilaus tässä artikkeli: https://www.kaleva.fi/korona-viivast...aksipa/2927065

----------


## bussitietäjä

Koska näitä Nobinan entisiä Citeoita tulee Ouluun? Nyt niitä ainakin 7kpl Hakunilan varikolla.

----------


## eemeli113

> Koska näitä Nobinan entisiä Citeoita tulee Ouluun? Nyt niitä ainakin 7kpl Hakunilan varikolla.


On jo Oulussa.

Kaitsun kuvien perusteella seuraavat autot:
#200 GKN-366 ex NOF 866
#201 GKN-329 ex NOF 829
#204 GKN-327 ex NOF 827
#205 GKN-351 ex NOF 851
#206 GKN-328 ex NOF 828
#207 GKN-352 ex NOF 852
#209 GKN-337 ex NOF 837
#210 GKN-347 ex NOF 847
#211 GKN-330 ex NOF 830
#213 GKN-365 ex NOF 865

----------


## antsa

Eikös nämä VDL Citeat ole jo matkalla kohti etelää. Kaikki Scaniat ainakin jo Oulussa.

----------


## kuukanko

Noi Hakunilassa olevat on jo palautettu Oulusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kesäkuussa 2021 päättyvän kohteen 9 uutta sopimusta ollaan kilpailuttamassa jo hyvissä ajoin. Kohde kasvaa niin, että siihen kuuluu myös nykyinen kohde 13. Kilpailutus alkoi tänään.
> 
> Kohteen linjat ovat 36, 38, 38A, 38AB, 38AM, 38B, 38BJL, 38JL ja 38Y. Yhteensä liikenteessä on 6 matalalattiabussia. Vakioautojen vaaditaan käyttävän polttoaineenaan uusiutuvaa biodieseliä.
> 
> Sopimuskausi on 07.06.2021 - 31.05.2026.





> OTP voitti tämän kohteen.


Nyt kohteen 9 ratkaisu on ollut uudelleen joukkoliikennejaoston päätettävänä, mitähän välillä on käynyt? http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d...htm?+bid=24085

----------


## deepthroat

> Nyt kohteen 9 ratkaisu on ollut uudelleen joukkoliikennejaoston päätettävänä, mitähän välillä on käynyt? http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d...htm?+bid=24085


Joukkoliikennejaoston pöytäkirjan mukaan OTP:n vakavaraisuus on alle vaaditun viidentoista prosentin, ollen 12,9 ja OTP on suljettu pois kilpailutuksesta Revon Turistiliikenteen saaden ko. kohteen liikennöinnin.

----------


## jeesus

Tänään Revon Turistiliikenteen varikolla näytti olevan ohimennen vilkaisulta vihreä teli Volvo 8900. Oiskohan Norjasta tuotu tätä kohdetta 9 varten?

----------


## kuukanko

> Revon Turistiliikenteen saaden ko. kohteen liikennöinnin.


Olipa täpärä voitto: Revon Turistiliikenteen vertailuhinta (vuotuinen liikennöintikustannus) on 604060,55 e ja kakkoseksi tulleen Koskilinjojen 604702,12 e. Eroa siis n. 0,1%.

----------


## Juuh

http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d...htm?+bid=24897

Melkoinen lista sanktioita tulossa OTP:lle. Saa nähä pystyykö korjaamaan vai tuleeko sopimuksen purkaminen myöhemmin kysymykseen🤔

----------


## Eppu

> http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d...htm?+bid=24897
> 
> Melkoinen lista sanktioita tulossa OTP:lle. Saa nähä pystyykö korjaamaan vai tuleeko sopimuksen purkaminen myöhemmin kysymykseen🤔


Saa kyllä syyttää ihan itseään. Melkoista hölmöilyä ollut touhu kun tuota lukee.

----------


## Juuh

Jep. On kumminki useasti huomautettu, eikä silti asiat tuu kuntoon. Ja on sitä kyllä itekki huomannu et aika sekalaista ollu OTP:n laatu viime kesästä lähtien. Niilläki vähillä bussimatkoilla, mitä on nyt koronan aikana tullu tehtyä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten on työehtosopimuksen noudattamisen kanssa, jos ei noudata edes liikennöinnin sopimuksen ehtoja tilaajan suuntaan? Hoh hoijaa...

----------


## jeesus

Tällä menolla kyllä tammikuussa on kohteet uudessa kilpailutuksessa. Muutamaan otteeseen marraskuussa näkyi liikenteessäkin täydellä HSL värityksellä olevia Volvoja...

----------


## Juuh

Eikä ainoastaan muutamaan otteeseen vaan ihan päivittäin noita sinisiä on ajellu ohi mitä oon etätöiden lomassa ikkunasta seuraillu.

----------


## Karosa

> Tällä menolla kyllä tammikuussa on kohteet uudessa kilpailutuksessa. Muutamaan otteeseen marraskuussa näkyi liikenteessäkin täydellä HSL värityksellä olevia Volvoja...


Mitä yksilöitä siellä on?

----------


## jeesus

> Mitä yksilöitä siellä on?


Muutama 8700 LE teliä on ollut en nyt valitettavasti muista millä numerolla ollut liikkeessä. Tod. näk. näitä Nobinan vanhoja Volvoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Muutama 8700 LE teliä on ollut en nyt valitettavasti muista millä numerolla ollut liikkeessä. Tod. näk. näitä Nobinan vanhoja Volvoja.


Eikö Nobinalta käynyt sijaisautoina vain VDL:iä? Telejä oli ainakin lainassa (en tiedä jäikö osa pysyvästi kalustoon) Vekka Groupilta, joka osti Transdevin kalustojäämistön sen lopettaessa Suomessa. HSL-värisiä 8700LE-telejä olisi silloin ex-Transdevit 521 ja 522.

----------


## Joonas Pio

UCG-830 eli ex. TDF 521 on ollut todistetusti ajossa linjalla 5 HSL-värisenä, vain logot ja tunnukset riisuttuina.

----------


## jeesus

> Eikö Nobinalta käynyt sijaisautoina vain VDL:iä? Telejä oli ainakin lainassa (en tiedä jäikö osa pysyvästi kalustoon) Vekka Groupilta, joka osti Transdevin kalustojäämistön sen lopettaessa Suomessa. HSL-värisiä 8700LE-telejä olisi silloin ex-Transdevit 521 ja 522.


Joo ne näyttäs olevanki noita Transdevejä Vekalta sittenkin. Alkusyksystä oli myöskin 8900 teli lainassa, mutta ei ole nyt muutamaan kuukauteen näkynyt, varmaankin jatkanut matkaansa pois Oulusta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:40 ----------

Tänään Koskilinjojen VDL Citea LLE-120 numerolla #29 varustettuna kolaroi ajokelvottomaan kuntoon pakettiauton kanssa linjalla 8. https://www.kaleva.fi/linja-auto-ja-...in-lii/3186519

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Alkusyksystä oli myöskin 8900 teli lainassa, mutta ei ole nyt muutamaan kuukauteen näkynyt, varmaankin jatkanut matkaansa pois Oulusta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:40 ----------
> -[/URL]


ENI-787 eli ex TDF #523 näyttäisi olevan vielä Oulussa ainakin bussikirjaston mukaan.

----------


## killerpop

> ENI-787 eli ex TDF #523 näyttäisi olevan vielä Oulussa ainakin bussikirjaston mukaan.


Ettei tulis tulkintavirheitä, niin sanottakoon tässä sitten.
Me jotka erinäisiä kalustolistasivustoja pidetään yllä ihan harrastuspohjalta, käsittää pääasiassa sen ydinalueensa. Jos ja kun autoja myydään pois omalta mukavuusalueelta jonnekin, niin sen seuraaminen saattaa loppua vallan. Tiedot eivät kulje mitenkään reaaliajassa, vaan yleensä vuosien viiveellä. Tässä tapauksessa Bussikirjasto kertoo, että ex TDF #523 lähti OTP:lle, mutta auto ei ole mitenkään aktiivisessa seurannassa. Toki jos löytyy uutta tietoa auton vaiheista, niin päivitellään.

Tämän varmaan myös muutkin kalustolistasivuja pitävät tahot allekirjoittavat.

----------


## jeesus

OTP Travel on syyttänyt virkamiestä jatkuvasta epäasiallisesta käytöksestä ja ilmoittanut eteenpäin kaupungin johdolle ja aluehallintovirastolle siitä. Lisäksi OTP:n hallituksen puheenjohtaja on myöskin ottanut asiaan kantaa Facebookissa. https://www.kaleva.fi/oulun-taksipal...uron-s/3188893
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...752&__tn__=K-R

----------


## Juuh

Melkosta settiä kyllä kirjottelevat tuolla facebookissa😅 Rinnastetaan talvisotaan ja kaikkea.

----------


## tkp

Tuosta facebook-kirjoituksesta voi todeta muuta kuin että voihan myötähäpeä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko sanktioitujen puutteiden korjaamiseksi tehty jo toimenpiteitä?

----------


## jeesus

> Onko sanktioitujen puutteiden korjaamiseksi tehty jo toimenpiteitä?


Ei ainakaan kaluston puolesta. Tänään taas näkyi täysissä HSL väreissä oleva Volvo. Tässä on muuten muutama näistä Volvoista jääny kameralle
https://www.instagram.com/p/CI6LZVEn...=10p9jzo3z107s

----------


## kuukanko

Noissa kuvissa vielä HSL-väreissä oleva BRV-198 eli Volvolla myynnissä ollut ex-Transdev 1403 näyttää olevan uusi tuttavuus Oulussa. Vaikkei sitä olekaan vielä saatu Oulun väreihin, niin kuljettajan puolelle on tullut sivulinjakilpi, jota bussissa ei ollut aiemmin.

----------


## antsa

Olisiko BRV-197 mennyt sinne myös koska välistä puuttuu 142 OTP:llä. UCG-829 ja -830 ovat siellä myös numeroilla 140 ja 141 jos olen oikein havainnoinut. Nuo BRV-199, -200 ja -201 menivät Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle.

----------


## 8.6

> Olisiko BRV-197 mennyt sinne myös koska välistä puuttuu 142 OTP:llä. UCG-829 ja -830 ovat siellä myös numeroilla 140 ja 141 jos olen oikein havainnoinut. Nuo BRV-199, -200 ja -201 menivät Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle.


Joo entinen TDF 1402 oli myös ajossa torstaina. Siihenkin on asennettu ovettomalle kyljelle valkoinen kilpi.

----------


## jeesus

OTP näyttää taas laukoneen jotain Facebookissa. Mitä nyt siitä irti sain niin oikeustoimenpiteet on nyt ilmeisesti aloitettu sanktioista. Korjatkaa jos höpöjä puhun, Savo ei oikein minulta suju. :Laughing: 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...752&__tn__=K-R

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onkohan tuo ihan selvinpäin kirjoitettu? 🧐

----------


## Jirtsu96

> OTP näyttää taas laukoneen jotain Facebookissa. Mitä nyt siitä irti sain niin oikeustoimenpiteet on nyt ilmeisesti aloitettu sanktioista. Korjatkaa jos höpöjä puhun, Savo ei oikein minulta suju.
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...752&__tn__=K-R


Olipa kyllä ja kanssa raskas ja sekava teksti luettavaksi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mavi

On kyllä melkoista tajunnanvirtaa. Ongelmia muutenkin kuin sopimusehtojen täyttämisessä?

----------


## eemeli113

Sama höpötys näyttää jatkuvan myös instagramin puolella, nimittäin tätä kirjoittaessa jo neljän postauksen verran.  :Laughing: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CJB0fOYF..._web_copy_link

----------


## Melamies

Kirjoittajan mielenterveys on järkkynyt pahasti. Toivottavasti hän pääsee hoitoon pikaisesti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kirjoittajan mielenterveys on järkkynyt pahasti.


Järkkyisi minullakin, jos omalle firmalle tulisi melkein 700 000 euron sakot yllätyksenä.

----------


## Juuh

> Järkkyisi minullakin, jos omalle firmalle tulisi melkein 700 000 euron sakot yllätyksenä.


Ei kai sen nyt ainakaa täydellinen yllätys ois pitäny olla ku ainaki Kalevan mukaan OTP:lle oli jo lokakuussa kerrottu et sitä tullaan sanktioimaan. Mut ehkä sanktion suuruus oli yllätys🤔

----------


## tkp

"Liikennöitsijän sopimusrikkomukset ovat olleet toistuvia ja jatkuvia,eikä rikkomuksia ole saatettu kuntoon Tilaajan kehotuksista ja määräajoista huolimatta. "

Yllätyksenä on kaiketi tullut se että sopimusehtoja pitäisi noudattaa? Kai OTP:llä on sentään luettu läpi se että mihin on nimi laitettu ja mitä on luvattu.

----------


## jeesus

Voisivat kyllä vähän rajoittaa mitä he siellä netissä julkaisevat. Viimeisimmässä julkaisussa lähettiin jo poliittisiin kannanottoihin koskien tiettyä puoluetta. Syyttävät kaupunkia turhasta julkisuudenhalusta samalla ite joka päivä jopa useampaan kertaan päivässä kirjoittelee näitä taistelutarinoita someen.

----------


## Rehtori

Torstaina OTP on julkaissut lehdistötiedotteen asiasta https://otptravel.fi/wp-content/uplo...iedote_OTP.pdf. 

Vaikuttaa siltä, että joko ammattitaito tai rahat ovat loppuneet, ehkä molemmat. Aika amatöörimäiseltä OTP:n ja omistajan julkisuudessa näkyneet kannanotot ovat olleet, pientä myötähäpeää joutuu pakostikin tuntemaan. Ehkä ajatus on, että tehdään asiat sinne päin eikä ymmärretä isoa kuvaa tilaajan näkökulmasta.

----------


## Baikkuri

Yllätys taisi olla ettei näistä selviäkkään muutaman kympin päiväsakoilla.

----------


## jeesus

Revon Turistiliikenne saanut ilmeisesti uuden Scania OmniExpress 320LE:n numerolla 55. Näkyi tilaajavärityksissä tänään keskustassa.

----------


## Eppu

> Torstaina OTP on julkaissut lehdistötiedotteen asiasta https://otptravel.fi/wp-content/uplo...iedote_OTP.pdf. 
> 
> Vaikuttaa siltä, että joko ammattitaito tai rahat ovat loppuneet, ehkä molemmat. Aika amatöörimäiseltä OTP:n ja omistajan julkisuudessa näkyneet kannanotot ovat olleet, pientä myötähäpeää joutuu pakostikin tuntemaan. Ehkä ajatus on, että tehdään asiat sinne päin eikä ymmärretä isoa kuvaa tilaajan näkökulmasta.


Minä aloin epäilemään kyseisen firman touhuja jo silloin kun viimeisin iso sopimus alkoi, eikä oletettuja apupyöräbusseja tullutkaan. Syksyn mittaan sitten, sitäkin vähää mitä on tullut tietooni, on touhusta kaikki vähäinenkin järki näyttänyt katoavan. Kun kohu uusien bussien väärästä koosta lähti liikkeelle, sitä yritettiin sitten paikata näillä käytetyillä joita sitten ei viitsitty maalauttaa (tai ehkä oikeammin ei viitsitty maksaa maalauttamisesta) tilaajan vaatimusten mukaisesti. Vähän alkaa näyttämään siltä että touhu saa ikävähkön päätöksen mikäli piakkoin ei parannusta tapahdu.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Buspartnerin mukaan OTP:lle tulossa Scania Citywide CNG vm 2017.

----------


## jeesus

> Buspartnerin mukaan OTP:lle tulossa Scania Citywide CNG vm 2017.


Kauankohan kestää saada tilaajavärityksiin...

----------


## jeesus

Revon #50 nyt myöskin tilaajavärityksissä.

----------


## jeesus

> Revon #50 nyt myöskin tilaajavärityksissä.


Niin on myöskin Revon #56

----------


## Juuh

https://www.is.fi/oulun-seutu/art-2000007716095.html

Otp:n bussi näköjää suistunu sillalta. Hyvä alotus vuodelle😅 Onneksi ei ollu matkustajia kyydissä.

----------


## jeesus

> https://www.is.fi/oulun-seutu/art-2000007716095.html
> 
> Otp:n bussi näköjää suistunu sillalta. Hyvä alotus vuodelle😅 Onneksi ei ollu matkustajia kyydissä.


No huhhuh on kyllä, hyvä että ei puonnu hiihtäjien päälle.

----------


## jeesus

Joukkoliikennejaosto ottaa OTP:n sanktiopäätöksen uudelleen valmisteltavaksi. Mikähän on nyt homman nimi, tuntuu olevan ees taas säheltämistä asian kanssa.
https://www.kaleva.fi/bussifirma-otp...atos-m/3237718

----------


## Star 701

> Buspartnerin mukaan OTP:lle tulossa Scania Citywide CNG vm 2017.


ja myöskin viimevuoden loppupuolen kalustohankintoihin kuului pari teli-Volvoa jotka ovat 8900LE mallisia vuodelta 2014. Kyseessä siis autot BRV-197 ja BRV-198 jotka olivat aiemmin muunmuassa Transdevillä. Näistä tuo ensimmäinen -197 on numerolla #142 ja -198 puolestaan #143.

----------


## paltsu

> ja myöskin viimevuoden loppupuolen kalustohankintoihin kuului pari teli-Volvoa jotka ovat 8900LE mallisia vuodelta 2014. Kyseessä siis autot BRV-197 ja BRV-198 jotka olivat aiemmin muunmuassa Transdevillä. Näistä tuo ensimmäinen -197 on numerolla #142 ja -198 puolestaan #143.


Tänään näkyi molemmat olevan jo tilaajavärityksessä linjoilla 2 ja 5.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään keskiviikkona 20.1.2021 näytti olevan kaksi Volvo 8700LE telibussia rek. nro: UBG-829 ja UBG-830 HSL-värityksessä linjalla 5.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tänään keskiviikkona 20.1.2021 näytti olevan kaksi Volvo 8700LE telibussia rek. nro: UBG-829 ja UBG-830 HSL-värityksessä linjalla 5.


UBG-829 on ex. Transdev #522, tosta toisesta en ole varma.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> UBG-829 on ex. Transdev #522, tosta toisesta en ole varma.


UBG-830 on ex. TDF #521

----------


## jeesus

Tänään näkyi linjalla 3 valkoinen Vest teli, joko #65 tai #67

----------


## Rattivaunu

> UBG-830 on ex. TDF #521


Käsittääkseni tuon ja sen sisarauton rekisteritunnuksien kirjaimet olivat UCG.

----------


## jeesus

Oubussille tuli yksi upouusi Volvo 8900LE, ei vielä ilmeisesti numeroitu.
https://www.instagram.com/p/CK0vekFF2RM/

----------


## jeesus

ex. Transdev #501 (CHL-657) 8700LE ajeli tänään linjalla 2 Transdevin väreissä.

----------


## jeesus

Ouluun on tulossa uusi poikittaislinja 19, 1.1.2022 alkaen. Linja kulkee reitillä Herukka-Ritaharju-Rusko-Haapalehto-Kivikkokangas. Vuoroväli tulee olemaan arkisin 60 minuuttia. Kilpailutis on tarkoitus järjestää kesäkuussa.

----------


## jeesus

Oubussin Volvoon #25 oli ilmestynyt uudenlainen pysäkki- ja mainosnäyttö. Kuva tulee galleriaan.

----------


## 8.6

Vai on Oulukin erehtynyt noita hankkimaan, vaikka sinne saatiin seuraavan pysäkin näyttävät sisäkilvet vasta joskus vuosi sitten. Jos mainosnäytöt asennetaan kaikkiin busseihin, ne menevät käytännössä hukkaan. En myöskään mielellään katselisi mainoksia busseissa, kun niitä näkee liikaa muutenkin.

----------


## Juuh

Nii mistäs kuvan näkee? Oon sen verran uus tääl et en oo perillä.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuvaa ei ole (ainakaan vielä) ladattu galleriaan. Ehkä nimim. jeesus tekee sen myöhemmin.

----------


## Juuh

Tarkoitin siis, että mistä tämä galleria löytyy? En ole ennen siellä käynyt  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Normaalityylissä yläpalkissa näkyy "Galleria" ja vähän sen alla myös uusimmat kuvat galleriassa. Mobiilityylillä linkkiä galleriaan ei näy ollenkaan, vaan sinne on mentävä erikseen: jlf.fi/galleria

----------


## Juuh

Kiitos. Siksi varmaan en sitä olekaan huomannut, kun mobiililla yleensä selailen.

----------


## paltsu

> Oubussin Volvoon #25 oli ilmestynyt uudenlainen pysäkki- ja mainosnäyttö. Kuva tulee galleriaan.


Myöskin OuBusin bussiin numero #10 oli samanlaiset ilmaantuneet.

----------


## jeesus

Jotain häslinkiä siinä kuvan latauksessa näytti olevankin, kokeillaampa uuestaan ku kerkee värkätä  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt kuva löytyy galleriasta:

----------


## kalle.

> Nyt kuva löytyy galleriasta:


 Onpa tehty tällä(kin) asennuksella kattolaitteen suodatinten vaihto tukalaksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Nyt kuva löytyy galleriasta:


No vaikuttaa hieman tuhlaukselta laittaa kaksi näyttöä samaan autoon. Sen ymmärtäis jos ois nivelbusseja, mutta kun ei oo. Samanmalliset laitteet taitaa olla kuin Nysse-liikenteessä, mut tamperelaisissa on vain yksi laite per auto. Ja ihan hyvin riittää.

----------


## jeesus

> Myöskin OuBusin bussiin numero #10 oli samanlaiset ilmaantuneet.


Myöskin Oubusin 18:aan oli ilmestynyt.

----------


## Juuh

Tuleekohan nuo kaikkiin busseihin vai ainoastaan Oubussin? Toki heikkonäköisille on hyvä että noita on kaksi mutta mietin itsekin onko lopulta tarpeen.

----------


## jeesus

> Tuleekohan nuo kaikkiin busseihin vai ainoastaan Oubussin? Toki heikkonäköisille on hyvä että noita on kaksi mutta mietin itsekin onko lopulta tarpeen.


Todennäköisesti luulisin aluksi ainakin tulevan vain Oubussin busseille nämä näytöt. Samainen firma on toimittanut myös aikaisemmin Citybusseihin jo pitemmän aikaa toiminnassa olleet mainosnäytöt.

----------


## 8.6

Näkeekö kuljettaja takaovelle näytöistä huolimatta?

----------


## jeesus

> Myöskin Oubusin 18:aan oli ilmestynyt.


Oubusin numeroon 16 on myöskin asennettu

----------


## kuukanko

Uuden Ruskon pilottilinjan 19 (Herukka - Rusko - Kivikkokangas) kilpailutus on käynnissä. Sopimuskausi on 1.1.2022 - 2.6.2024. Linjaa ajetaan arkisin kahdella autolla puolen tunnin vuorovälillä (2x30=60) klo 6.25 - 23.40, paitsi molemmat autot pitävät taukoa 13.10 - 13.55. Koska linjaa ajetaan vain arkisin, alkaa liikenne siis käytännössä vasta 3.1.2022.

Kalustovaatimukset on normaalit lyhyestä sopimuskaudesta huolimatta: molemmat bussit 2-akselisia, keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuotta, maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta vuotta, päästötaso Euro6 uusiutuvalla dieselillä.

Ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta. Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 2.6.

----------


## Onniukko

OTP:n #103:sta on poistettu kaikki muu tilaajaväriteippaus paitsi oikean puolen kyljestä kohta jossa on auton numero.
Onkohan kyseessä ilkivaltaa, tilaajavärityksen muuttuminen vai auton myynti?

----------


## Star 701

> OTP:n #103:sta on poistettu kaikki muu tilaajaväriteippaus paitsi oikean puolen kyljestä kohta jossa on auton numero.
> Onkohan kyseessä ilkivaltaa, tilaajavärityksen muuttuminen vai auton myynti?


Tuskin noita aletaan myymään kun vasta viime kesänähän nuo tulivat ajoon.

----------


## Onniukko

> OTP:n #103:sta on poistettu kaikki muu tilaajaväriteippaus paitsi oikean puolen kyljestä kohta jossa on auton numero.
> Onkohan kyseessä ilkivaltaa, tilaajavärityksen muuttuminen vai auton myynti?Liite 3134


Selvittiin asiaa ja tajusin että kyseinen #103 on tammikuun onnettomuusbussi.

----------


## jeesus

> OTP:n #103:sta on poistettu kaikki muu tilaajaväriteippaus paitsi oikean puolen kyljestä kohta jossa on auton numero.
> Onkohan kyseessä ilkivaltaa, tilaajavärityksen muuttuminen vai auton myynti?Liite 3134


Vaikka tämä olikin nyt vain onnettomuusbussi on todennäköisesti tilaajavärityskin muuttumassa Oulun uuden brändin myötä, joka julkistetaan tänä vuonna.

----------


## 8.6

> Vaikka tämä olikin nyt vain onnettomuusbussi on todennäköisesti tilaajavärityskin muuttumassa Oulun uuden brändin myötä, joka julkistetaan tänä vuonna.


Taas. Ensimmäinen eli kokovalkoinen tilaajaväritys ehti olla käytössä turhan pitkään, ja onhan se edelleenkin joissakin autoissa. Toki uudessakin värityksessä on turhan paljon valkoista, mutta aika outoa mennä sitä taas muuttamaan.

----------


## Eppu

OTP on saanut sanktioita sopimuksen vastaisista seikoista sievoisen summan verran. Kun alla olevan linkin takaa löytyvää lautakunnan kokouspöytäkirjan tekstiä lukee, niin ko. firman toiminnasta tulee mieleen lähinnä Kummelin Kouhia. 

http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/k...&docid=1858564

----------


## mv

> OTP on saanut sanktioita sopimuksen vastaisista seikoista sievoisen summan verran. 
> http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/k...&docid=1858564


Melkein kymmenesosa liikevaihdosta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Melkein kymmenesosa liikevaihdosta.


Onko tässä tuleva Westendin Linja eli konkurssi?

----------


## jeesus

Revon #41 oli Oritkarissa Scanialla, liekköhän myyty vai miksi siellä seisoskelee?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Revon #41 oli Oritkarissa Scanialla, liekköhän myyty vai miksi siellä seisoskelee?


Olisiko vain huollossa?

----------


## jeesus

Linjalla 15 on alkanut lähimaksukokeilu, joka kestää elokuuhun asti jolloin jokaisella Oulun Joukkoliikenteen linjalla (paitsi 49 ja 59) voi maksaa lähimaksulla. Lähimaksuhinnasto on täysin sama kuin aikuisen Waltti-arvolipulla, mutta käytössä on myös lisäksi vyöhykepohjaiset maksukatot. Linjalla 15 kulkevissa busseissa on nyt erikoisulkoasu joka mainostaa lähimaksuominaisuutta. Ainakin Koskilinjat #172 oli uudelleenteipattu.

----------


## nugetten

Kohteen 18 voitti Revon turistiliikenne. 
Mielenkiintoisempaa päätöksessä oli se, että OTP on suljettu pois tarjouskilpailusta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kohteen 18 voitti Revon turistiliikenne. 
> Mielenkiintoisempaa päätöksessä oli se, että OTP on suljettu pois tarjouskilpailusta.


Näköjään hyödynsivät hankintalain harkinnanvaraisen poissulkemisen pykäliä 81§ ja 82§. 

---

Hankintalain 81 §:ssä säädetään niin sanotuista harkinnanvaraisista
poissulkemisperusteista. Hankintayksiköllä on mahdollisuus sulkea
pois tarjouskilpailusta sellainen toimittaja, jonka toimituskyky on
heikentynyt tai jota ei muutoin voida pitää luotettavana.

Hankintayksikkö voi päätöksellään sulkea tarjouskilpailun
ulkopuolelle ehdokkaan tai tarjoajan, jonka suorituksissa
aikaisemmissa hankintasopimuksissa tai käyttöoikeussopimuksissa
on ollut merkittäviä tai toistuvia puutteita jonkin keskeisen
vaatimuksen toteuttamisessa; lisäedellytyksenä on, että puutteet
ovat johtaneet kyseisen aikaisemman sopimuksen ennenaikaiseen
irtisanomiseen, purkamiseen, vahingonkorvauksiin tai muihin
vastaaviin sanktioihin. Hankintayksikkö voi päätöksellään sulkea
tarjouskilpailun ulkopuolelle myös ehdokkaan tai tarjoajan, joka on
ammattitoiminnassaan syyllistynyt sen luotettavuuden
kyseenalaistavaan vakavaan virheeseen, jonka hankintayksikkö voi
näyttää toteen.

---

----------


## deepthroat

> Näköjään hyödynsivät hankintalain harkinnanvaraisen poissulkemisen pykäliä 81§ ja 82§. 
> 
> ---
> 
> Hankintalain 81 §:ssä säädetään niin sanotuista harkinnanvaraisista
> poissulkemisperusteista. Hankintayksiköllä on mahdollisuus sulkea
> pois tarjouskilpailusta sellainen toimittaja, jonka toimituskyky on
> heikentynyt tai jota ei muutoin voida pitää luotettavana.
> 
> ...


No toinen OTP:n kilpailusta sulkemisen syy on yrityksen taloustilanne. Oulussa vaaditaan yrityksen tilinpäätöksessä oliko yli 15? prosentin omavaraisuusastetta, paremmin muistavat korjatkoot, mutta OTP:n talousluvut  edellisellä tuloskaudella , joka oli käytettävissä ko. kilpailutuksen aikana eivät täyttäneet tilaajan määrittelemiä kriteerejä.

----------


## kuukanko

> No toinen OTP:n kilpailusta sulkemisen syy on yrityksen taloustilanne.


Ei tuollaista ole mainittu hankintapäätöksessä. Voihan olla, että myös sillä perusteella poissulkeminen olisi ollut mahdollista, mutta nyt sitä ei kuitenkaan tehty.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

> OTP:n #103:sta on poistettu kaikki muu tilaajaväriteippaus paitsi oikean puolen kyljestä kohta jossa on auton numero.
> Onkohan kyseessä ilkivaltaa, tilaajavärityksen muuttuminen vai auton myynti?Liite 3134


 OTP 103 on saanut takaisin Oulun värit.

----------


## jeesus

> Linjalla 15 on alkanut lähimaksukokeilu, joka kestää elokuuhun asti jolloin jokaisella Oulun Joukkoliikenteen linjalla (paitsi 49 ja 59) voi maksaa lähimaksulla. Lähimaksuhinnasto on täysin sama kuin aikuisen Waltti-arvolipulla, mutta käytössä on myös lisäksi vyöhykepohjaiset maksukatot. Linjalla 15 kulkevissa busseissa on nyt erikoisulkoasu joka mainostaa lähimaksuominaisuutta. Ainakin Koskilinjat #172 oli uudelleenteipattu.


Koskilinjat #179 on nyt myös saanut värityksen.

----------


## jeesus

OTP:n lähiliikenteen autojen numerointi on näköjään totaalisesti muuttunut. Nyt jokaisen auton numero näyttäisi olevan nelinumeroinen, liekköhän miksi.

----------


## Star 701

> OTP:n lähiliikenteen autojen numerointi on näköjään totaalisesti muuttunut. Nyt jokaisen auton numero näyttäisi olevan nelinumeroinen, liekköhän miksi.


Oletettavasti tuo Oulun numerointimuutos tulee koskemaan vain OTP:n paikkuriautoja, sillä ei tuossa olisi mitään järkeä lähtemään muuttamaan koko konsernin numerointia uudelleen noin 300 autolta.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Oletettavasti tuo Oulun numerointimuutos tulee koskemaan vain OTP:n paikkuriautoja, sillä ei tuossa olisi mitään järkeä lähtemään muuttamaan koko konsernin numerointia uudelleen noin 300 autolta.


Katselin tänään, että auton 115 numero oli - ehkä vähemmän yllättäen - muuttunut muotoon 3115. Eiköhän ne muut mene samalla mallilla, joten tuossa ei vielä teippaajalta aivan hermot mene. Voisiko olla, että haluavat antaa kullekin konsernin osalle oman alkunumeron. Järkevyyteen tai sen puutteeseen en uskalla ottaa kantaa.  :Wink:

----------


## nugetten

Joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa 11.8. ainoana käsiteltävänä asiana on Oulun Taksipalveluiden oikaisuvaatimus sanktiopäätökseen.

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin tänään Nallikariin linjalla 15. Viivyin tasan tunnin. Paluulipun ostin pankki-sidonnaisella maksukortilla. Se ei näyttänyt kelvannevan linjalla 20, johon vaihdoin. Linjan 15 (Nallikari) auto oli #179, tyypiltään VDL Citea. "Hollannikkaat" (valmistusmaa: Alankomaat) ovat mielestäni mainioita matkustettavia, tietyiltä ominaisuuksiltaan, ne hakkaavat jopa tuoreemmat Scaniat. :Cool:   :Cool: 

Keräsin lisäksi tasan 7,60 eur/e/ arvosta tyhjiä hylsyjä, eli pulloja & tölkkejä. Niitä kertyikin täysi kassillinen. Osa oli muualtakin, kuten eri pysäkeiltä. Näin samalla vapautuu tilaa roska-astioissa, muille roskille. Nettovoitto tästä kaikesta, oli arviolta: tasan 7,00 . Osan tyhjiistä tölkeistä, tuli olla ns. palautuskelvottomia. Merkintä pullon/tölkin kyljessä, kertoo palautuksen kelvollisuuden. Pullo- & tölkkijärjestelmä on nimeltään Palpa. Yt/lt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:14 ----------

Linjojen 20, 14, 5 & 4 busseilla ajeltu tänään. Lisäksi m-p "himahomma" (_Kotiinajelu_) tehty samalla.
Oulun seudun paikallisliikenne on tuoreesti siirtynyt, lähiluku-ominaisuuden myötä: ns. suoraveloitukseen. Siinä ei tarvita edes Waltti-korttia. Minulle jäi jotensakin epäselväksi se, että mitenkä voidaan esim. vaihtoyhteyksissä: todentaa bussimaksun tapahtuminen. Se ei, ainakaan tänään linjalla 20 tehdyssä ajossa, ollut onnistunut. Kertamaksun hinta on varsin edullinen (vrt. ns. arvolataus= sama summa), ja se on 2,05 e/eur/ - per ajo. Linja 15 lupaa peräti 90 min. (1½t./h.) mittaisen vaihdon mahdollisuuden.

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin linjalla 20B. Ajoin samana päivänä, nron #100 busseilla, mutta eri operaattoreilla. OuBus, anteeksi OTP on nimennyt uudet n:rot autoilleen. Entisten eteen, tulee nro #3. Ts. ex. 100 => 3100, jne. yt.

Suosin mielelläni, yhä edelleen VDL Citeoita, alias Hollannikkaita. Ne ovat varsin mukavia matkustaa, sekä kesäisin että talvisin. Myös näkyvyys ulospäin, muuhun liikenteesen nähden: niistä on yleensä todella hyvä, eli ehkä peräti mainio. Myös autojen profiili on muotosilmää miellyttävää. Lt

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin linjoilla 58 & 28 tänään. Matkustin 2. koronapiikille Ouluhallille. Ajot ovat muuttuneet, koska koulujen syyskausi alkaa. Kävin hakemassa, Ouluhallila, nsk. 2. koronapiikin. Pistos ei tunnu missään. Odotin saavani Modernaa, jolloin olisi tullut nsk. ristiin rokotus. Minä sain omaan olkavarteeni Pfizer-Biontechia. Sen kattavuus oli yli 91%. Rokotteen on ennustettu tehoavan, myös Delta- ja delta+ - virusmuunnoksiin, variantteihin.

Sain myös, tosi "sulaneen" eli lämmössä paahtuneen kiekon. Kummaa kyllä, kuljin nsk. Kunnian Areenojen kautta. Se tarkoittaa Oulun Areenaa ynnä muita vastaavia. Yt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:10 ----------

Oubus on liittänyt autojensa eteen, +3. Eli ennen: 123 => nyk. 3123. yt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:37 ----------

Olen kerännyt, erinäisistä kiekko-tapahtumista talteen, useita kiekkoja. Niitä on yli +20 kpl. Rakkain muisto, se on kaikista: 
SaiPan play-off kiekko. Ja tulikin niitä kaksittain, molemmat arkistoitu! SaiPa fer eva! Mie senthän rakastan SaiPaa, jeeh...

----------


## jeesus

> Joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa 11.8. ainoana käsiteltävänä asiana on Oulun Taksipalveluiden oikaisuvaatimus sanktiopäätökseen.


Joukkoliikennejaosto hylkäsi yksimielisesti OTP:n oikaisuvaatimuksen. OTP väitti että jaoston jäsen oli "esteellinen" sanktion käsittelyssä, ja OTP myös väittää että asian käsittelyssä on tapahtunut menettelyvirhe. Tässä vielä kalevan artikkeli asiasta, joka tosin on maksumuurin takana. https://www.kaleva.fi/joukkoliikenne...otpn-s/3876088

----------


## Assamies

Ladattu 40 e verran, maksukortille, ajoaikaa eli uusia latauksia. Ts. arvolatausta tehty. Yt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:09 ----------

Linjalla 18 ajettu, ns. uudella tavalla (Tuira -keskusta). Olisin voinut tavoittaa, linjan 23. Sitä ei kuitenkaan tehty, koska ei oltu reitistä varmistuneita. Jätetään tämä odottamaan sitten.

Muu erityishuomio on tämä: Kabussit muutettu ilmastoiduiksi. Muutoksen voi ja saattaa huomata, esim. katolla olevasta patista eli kupasta (kohoumasta). Näin tätä myötä, tuoreen muutoksen myötä: ovat Kabussien matkustuksen mukavuudet, varsin merkittävästi parantuneet. Mie kiitän / kumarran.

Kaketsun eli Kaukovainion kouluilta, pääsee siis, linjalla 23 Oys:in kautta. Tämä oli hyvä & tärkeä tieto.

----------


## Onniukko

OTP:n varikolle oli ilmestynyt muutamia täysin keltaisia busseja.
Mistähän mahtavat olla ja kenen vanhoja?

----------


## onni

Millaisia autoja?

----------


## Onniukko

> Millaisia autoja?



En saanut parempaa kuvaa, koska en viitsinyt mennä varikon puolelle sivullisten tuijjotuksen takia. :Very Happy:

----------


## onni

Tuosta ei kyllä saa selvää rekkarista, oisko siitä havaintoa?

----------


## nugetten

Ostin huvikseni OTP:n ja Niskasen tilinpäätökset päättyneeltä tilikaudelta. Siinä kertoivat valmistautuvansa "useiden vuosien projektiin eri oikeusasteissa".
Muutenkin oli sellaista luettavaa, että toivottavasti kaupungille on maksettu vakuudet oikein liikenteen järjestämistä varten.

----------


## jeesus

Oliskohan Koskilinjoilla aika päivitellä Kabuseja kalustostaan pois? Nyt kahtena päivänä putkeen on hajonnut kesken linjan nää kapustat että uskaltaako enää näihin luottaa

----------


## Onniukko

Äsken bussiaseman luona näkyi kokonaan sininen GOO-967 3-ovinen Volvo 8500 ja se oli numeroitu OTP-3171. Onko toi ennen Oulussa näkynyt?

----------


## onni

> Äsken bussiaseman luona näkyi kokonaan sininen GOO-967 3-ovinen Volvo 8500 ja se oli numeroitu OTP-3171. Onko toi ennen Oulussa näkynyt?


Tosiaankin ei ole mikään vanha OTP:n jäsen, koska on rekisteröity Suomeen 30.8.2021. Entinen ASL987 Ruotsista.

----------


## nugetten

Linjalla 7 havaittu myös keltaperäinen citywide.

----------


## nugetten

> Linjalla 7 havaittu myös keltaperäinen citywide.


Tosiaan vain perä vilahti, mutta taisi olla todennäköisesti GOO-969 vuodelta 2007.
Melko mielenkiintoinen hankinta.

----------


## jeesus

Revon turistiliikenteellä näytti olevan myös uusi teli Suburban, josta en valitettavastu kerennyt nähdä rekkaria.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Revon auto näkyy olevan LPP-544. Numerosta ei havaintoa vielä ?

----------


## Star 701

> Tosiaan vain perä vilahti, mutta taisi olla todennäköisesti GOO-969 vuodelta 2007.
> Melko mielenkiintoinen hankinta.


Joo-o, mielenkiintoinen kyllä ja samalla kaikkien liikennöintikohteiden sopimusten vastainen kun on noinkin vanha ja toki muutamilla samanikäisillä autoilla taitanevat ajella edelleen. On se jännä, että vaikka päällä lähes 700t:n sanktiot niin silti eivät saa kalustoa hoidettua sopimuksen mukaiseksi vieläkään. Toisaalta ymmärrän sen, että miksi on haluttu OTP sulkea pois siitä Ruskon tulevasta linjakilpailutuksesta kerran kun touhu on tuota luokkaa. 

Toki viimevuoden lopulla tilanne parantui muutamalla Volvon telillä, mutta uusimmat on vuodelta 2014, kun vanhimmat puolestaan vuodelta 2010.

----------


## nugetten

> Joo-o, mielenkiintoinen kyllä ja samalla kaikkien liikennöintikohteiden sopimusten vastainen kun on noinkin vanha ja toki muutamilla samanikäisillä autoilla taitanevat ajella edelleen. On se jännä, että vaikka päällä lähes 700t:n sanktiot niin silti eivät saa kalustoa hoidettua sopimuksen mukaiseksi vieläkään. Toisaalta ymmärrän sen, että miksi on haluttu OTP sulkea pois siitä Ruskon tulevasta linjakilpailutuksesta kerran kun touhu on tuota luokkaa. 
> 
> Toki viimevuoden lopulla tilanne parantui muutamalla Volvon telillä, mutta uusimmat on vuodelta 2014, kun vanhimmat puolestaan vuodelta 2010.


Max. ikä taitaa olla 15 vuotta, että kyllä sillä vielä hetken ajelee. Keski-iän pitää olla 8v. 
Väritys tietenkin on sitten toinen juttu. Siinäkin taisi olla jokin tuntimäärä minkä alle ei tarvitse maalata, kunhan on yksivärinen. Liekkö sitten sillä pelaavat. Nuo "uudet", toisin kuin HSL -väreissä komeilevat, sentään ovat yksivärisiä.

Voin olla toki väärässäkin, sillä en löytänyt tuoreimman kierroksen kalustovaatimuksia tähän hätään.

----------


## Star 701

> Max. ikä taitaa olla 15 vuotta, että kyllä sillä vielä hetken ajelee. Keski-iän pitää olla 8v. 
> Väritys tietenkin on sitten toinen juttu. Siinäkin taisi olla jokin tuntimäärä minkä alle ei tarvitse maalata, kunhan on yksivärinen. Liekkö sitten sillä pelaavat. Nuo "uudet", toisin kuin HSL -väreissä komeilevat, sentään ovat yksivärisiä.
> 
> Voin olla toki väärässäkin, sillä en löytänyt tuoreimman kierroksen kalustovaatimuksia tähän hätään.


No ensivuoteen, silloin täyttää tasan 15 vuotta. Ilmeisesti nuo tullut sitten paikkaamaan kalustovajetta kun Iisalmeen siirtyi 2 Volvoa paikkuriin, siellä ainakin tällähetkellä OTP:llä numerolla ollut #56 BPA-278 8900 vuodelta 2012 ja kesällä ainakin oli 2+2+0 ovituksella oleva 8700, mutta siitä en ole varma että onko tuo palautunut takaisin Ouluun vai vieläkö Savossa.

----------


## Assamies

Osa on tosiaan, näistä Kabus-kaupunkibusseista: malli Kapustat, niin niitä modernisoitu -lisäämällä autoihin ilmastointi. Moottoripalo tuntuu joskus näitä vehkeitä riivaavan. Mikä ei tietenkään kovin mukava juttu kellekään ole. Yt.~am~

----------


## V9700

Raakaa näyttää Oulun liikennöinti olevan...

OTP Travel taistelee kaupungin kanssa.. 680.000eur sanktiot niskassa...

Ja kun katsoo Saaga Travel asiakastiedon tilinpäätöstietoja, niin viimeisin tilikausi yli 300.000eur tappiolla ja omavaraisuus -89%.

Taitaa Oulussa olla pudotuspeli käynnissä?

----------


## Juuh

http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d...htm?+bid=27560

Joukkoliikennejaoston esityslistalla on oman brändin luominen oulun joukkoliikenteelle. Teippaushommia tiedossa.

----------


## jeesus

> http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d...htm?+bid=27560
> 
> Joukkoliikennejaoston esityslistalla on oman brändin luominen oulun joukkoliikenteelle. Teippaushommia tiedossa.


Lisäksi esityslistalla olevan eteläisen liikennöintikohteiden palvelutasosuunnitelmassa esitetään että linjaa 51 liikennöitäisiin arkisin 20 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tämän lisäksi seuraavalla kohteen 11 (linjat 50, 51) kilpailutuskerralla esitetään vaadittavaksi sähköistä kalustoa.

----------


## Assamies

Kävin uudelleen, siinä Valkean, suom. Vaikean uudella atm:lla. Automaatti on todella tökerö, sekä sen käyttöliittymä ontuu. Jouduin tekemään ns. tupla--latauksen, sillä toivomani ei ollut onnistunut. Ainakaan sillä tavoin, kuin olisi sen toivonut tapahtuvan.

Sentti-määräisiä latauksia, ei arvo-lipulle pysty lainkaan, ajokertojen mukaan tekemään. Mutta esimerkiksi 30 e/eur latauksen tekeminen kerralla, niin se on täysin mahdotonta.

"Hantti-kortin luku" oli myöskin vaikea, sillä koko kortti jouduttiin ottamaan ulos kortti-suojuksesta, latauksia varten.

Nokian insinöörit, olleet ilmeisesti vauhdissa taas --- varsinkin, kun tätä on suunniteltu. Ja ilmeisesti ne juurikin irtisanotut. Käytettävyys on todella "tollomaatilla" erittäin heikkoa siinä nyt. Siis siinä "Hantti-kortin latamaatilla".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:58 ----------

Lisäksi: ajokerran yksittäis-lataus, niin se pitäisi aktivoitua, vasta bussiin astuttaessa - eikä ladattaessa yksittäistä ajokertaa. Niin minä kyllä voin kertoa, sen paikan, mihin tuon uuden Vaikean Latamaatin: Tollomaatin voisi tunkea... Ylt.

----------


## nugetten

Viranhaltijan ja OTP:n sovintoesitys kaatui lautakunnassa aika murskaavin numeroin.

----------


## jeesus

OTP Travel on perunut tällä viikolla toistasataa bussivuoroa päivittäin ilmeisesti koronatartuntojen ja karanteenien takia. Kumma homma että Koskilinjoilla ei mitään ongelmaa oman liikenteensä kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

OTP:n ja tilaajan välinen kiista ajamattomista on kärjistynyt niin, että tilaaja vaatii OTP:ta luovuttamaan kuljettajien karanteenitodistukset todistaakseen, että kuljettajapula on todellinen. Ylen uutinen

----------


## Rebiaf

Aikamoinen soppa. Kuljettajana en todellakaan hyväksyisi jos työnantaja luovuttaisi terveystietojani eteenpäin edes joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle.

----------


## tkp

Oulun kaupunki haluaa ilmeisen tosissaan päästä OTP:stä eroon. Sivullisen silmissä tilanne näyttää siltä että OTP ei edes yritä miehittää sairaslomien takia auki jääviä vuoroja vaan ne jätetään suoraan ajamatta. Onhan se tietysti kallista ajattaa ylitöinä mutta jos vaihtoehto on se muutama satanen sakkoa per ajamaton lähtö niin se vasta kallista onkin.

----------


## nugetten

> Oulun kaupunki haluaa ilmeisen tosissaan päästä OTP:stä eroon. Sivullisen silmissä tilanne näyttää siltä että OTP ei edes yritä miehittää sairaslomien takia auki jääviä vuoroja vaan ne jätetään suoraan ajamatta. Onhan se tietysti kallista ajattaa ylitöinä mutta jos vaihtoehto on se muutama satanen sakkoa per ajamaton lähtö niin se vasta kallista onkin.


Tuoreista hankinta-asiakirjoita näkyy, että tosissaan ollaan. Tarjous yritettiin jättää emoyhtiön nimellä, mutta sekin suljettin pois. Syynä mm. ajopiirturirikkomukset sekä M. niskasella ja OTP:llä.

Asiakastyytyväisyysbonus jätetään myös maksamatta. Muistaakseni korona-aikaan kun tutkimusta ei ole päästy tekemään on kaupunki maksanut sen automaattisesti.

Linkki kokouksen pöytäkirjaan. Niskasta ja OTP:tä käsitellään §3 sekä §4 liitteissä ja §6.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuoreista hankinta-asiakirjoita näkyy, että tosissaan ollaan. Tarjous yritettiin jättää emoyhtiön nimellä, mutta sekin suljettin pois. Syynä mm. ajopiirturirikkomukset sekä M. niskasella ja OTP:llä.
> 
> Asiakastyytyväisyysbonus jätetään myös maksamatta. Muistaakseni korona-aikaan kun tutkimusta ei ole päästy tekemään on kaupunki maksanut sen automaattisesti.
> 
> Linkki kokouksen pöytäkirjaan. Niskasta ja OTP:tä käsitellään §3 sekä §4 liitteissä ja §6.


Ja tuosta on tehty valitus markkinaoikeuteen. https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...nta-asiat.html

--- Lainaus ---
VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 19.1.2022, § 5, Oulun kaupungin palveluliikenne sopimuskaudelle 1.9.2022-31.8.2026

VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 19.1.2022, § 3, joukkoliikenteen tarjouskilpailun 2/2021 kohteesta Cityliikenne sopimuskaudelle 1.1.2023-4.6.2028

--- Lainaus loppuu ---

----------


## nugetten

> Ja tuosta on tehty valitus markkinaoikeuteen. https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...nta-asiat.html
> 
> --- Lainaus ---
> VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 19.1.2022, § 5, Oulun kaupungin palveluliikenne sopimuskaudelle 1.9.2022-31.8.2026
> 
> VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> ...


Luotto on kova. Halpaa lystiä tuo ei nimittäin ole.

Vastaavat tapaukset ovat kuitenkin menestyneet markkinaoikeudessa kohtuullisen hyvin, joten jännityksellä odotamme.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eilen oli Linjalla 48 VDL Citea LLE-120, noin kello kuuden aikaan, rekkaria ei selvillä

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Mites linja 19, millaisia busseja siinä liikennöi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:07 ----------




> Tuo Revon auto näkyy olevan LPP-544. Numerosta ei havaintoa vielä ?


Onko jollain kuvaa tästä?

----------


## V9700

Oulun kaupunki ja OTP jatkaa taistelua... Kaupunki aikoo jättää n. 280.000eur tilittämättä maaliskuun ajoista, ajamatta jääneiden vuorojen vuoksi. Esitys löytyy joukkoliikennejaoston esityslistalla.

----------


## Eppu

> Oulun kaupunki ja OTP jatkaa taistelua... Kaupunki aikoo jättää n. 280.000eur tilittämättä maaliskuun ajoista, ajamatta jääneiden vuorojen vuoksi. Esitys löytyy joukkoliikennejaoston esityslistalla.


Jos olisin oulun kaupunki, hankkiutuisin eroon tällaisesta pelleilystä. Kalliiksi se toki tulee, mutta nolompaa on antaa moisen touhun vaan jatkua.

----------


## tkp

Ilmeisesti tuolla on suurin ongelma ollut se ettei ajamatta jääneitä vuoroja ole ilmoitettu tilaajalle vaaditussa ajassa

"Koska Oulun Taksipalvelut on laiminlyönyt sopimuksen mukaisen
raportointivelvoitteensa ilmoittamattomien ajamattomien vuorojen
osalta, ko. vuorojen osalta sanktioidaan liikennöintisopimuksen
mukaiset palvelurikemaksut. Koronaan vetoaminen ei poista
liikennöitsijän sopimuksen mukaista velvoitetta raportoida
ajamattomista vuoroista."

----------


## kuukanko

Oulussa alkoi eilen kohteiden 10 ja 11 uusien sopimuskausien kilpailutukset.
Kohde 10 (Liminka, Lumijoki ja Tyrnävä): linjat 52(A,K), 53(A), 54(B), 56(BK,K,M) ja 57. 11 seutubussia ja 1 seututeli. Sopimuskausi 3.6.20241.6.2031 + 2 vuoden optio. Hintapisteitä 95, kalustopisteitä 5. Kalustopisteet tulevat kalustolla tarjottujen ajokilometrien suhteessa niin, että uusi kalusto on yhden pisteen arvoinen, päästötön kalusto kolmen pisteen arvoinen ja 100 km/h nopeudelle rekisteröity kalusto yhden pisteen arvoinen (vain ne lähdöt huomioidaan, jotka tilaaja on määritellyt 100 km/h -nopeudelle)Kohde 11 (Kempele): linjat 50, 51 ja 55. 9 kaupunkibussia. Sopimuskausi 5.6.20231.6.2031 + 2 vuoden optio. Hintapisteitä 95, kalustopisteitä 4. Kalustopisteet tulevat kalustolla tarjottujen ajokilometrien suhteessa niin, että uusi kaluston on yhden pisteen arvoinen ja päästötön kalusto neljän pisteen arvoinen
Kohteista voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen.

Kaluston päästötaso on oltava vähintään Euro6 (vara-autoissa riittää Euro5) ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta. Linjakilometreillä painotettu keski-ikä saa olla korkeintaan 8 vuotta.

Tarjoukset jätetään 30.5. mennessä.

----------


## nugetten

> Oulussa alkoi eilen kohteiden 10 ja 11 uusien sopimuskausien kilpailutukset.
> Kohde 10 (Liminka, Lumijoki ja Tyrnävä): linjat 52(A,K), 53(A), 54(B), 56(BK,K,M) ja 57. 11 seutubussia ja 1 seututeli. Sopimuskausi 3.6.20241.6.2031 + 2 vuoden optio. Hintapisteitä 95, kalustopisteitä 5. Kalustopisteet tulevat kalustolla tarjottujen ajokilometrien suhteessa niin, että uusi kalusto on yhden pisteen arvoinen, päästötön kalusto kolmen pisteen arvoinen ja 100 km/h nopeudelle rekisteröity kalusto yhden pisteen arvoinen (vain ne lähdöt huomioidaan, jotka tilaaja on määritellyt 100 km/h -nopeudelle)Kohde 11 (Kempele): linjat 50, 51 ja 55. 9 kaupunkibussia. Sopimuskausi 5.6.20231.6.2031 + 2 vuoden optio. Hintapisteitä 95, kalustopisteitä 4. Kalustopisteet tulevat kalustolla tarjottujen ajokilometrien suhteessa niin, että uusi kaluston on yhden pisteen arvoinen ja päästötön kalusto neljän pisteen arvoinen
> Kohteista voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen.
> 
> Kaluston päästötaso on oltava vähintään Euro6 (vara-autoissa riittää Euro5) ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta. Linjakilometreillä painotettu keski-ikä saa olla korkeintaan 8 vuotta.
> 
> Tarjoukset jätetään 30.5. mennessä.


Mainittakoon, että tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa on myös uusi väritysohje. Uudesta nimestä ja logosta ei hiiskuta sanaakaan.

----------


## Lexa99

> Mainittakoon, että tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa on myös uusi väritysohje. Uudesta nimestä ja logosta ei hiiskuta sanaakaan.


Näkeekö yksityishenkilö noita tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoja? Hilman kautta päädyin Oulun tarjouspyyntöpalveluun ja siellä vaadittiin rekisteröitymistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näkeekö yksityishenkilö noita tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoja? Hilman kautta päädyin Oulun tarjouspyyntöpalveluun ja siellä vaadittiin rekisteröitymistä.


Rekisteröityminen tosiaan vaaditaan, mutta kuka tahansa voi rekisteröityä. Periaatteessa rekisteröityminen on mahdollista vain yrityksille, mutta rekisteröityessä voi myös kertoa yrityksen olevan vasta perusteilla.

----------


## nugetten

> Rekisteröityminen tosiaan vaaditaan, mutta kuka tahansa voi rekisteröityä. Periaatteessa rekisteröityminen on mahdollista vain yrityksille, mutta rekisteröityessä voi myös kertoa yrityksen olevan vasta perusteilla.


Kaupunki ohjeisti aikanaan yksityishenkilöitä luomaan tunnuksen "Ei alv-tunnusta" kohdan kautta mikäli haluaa vain tutustua asiakirjoihin.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Ja tuosta on tehty valitus markkinaoikeuteen. https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...nta-asiat.html
> 
> --- Lainaus ---
> VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 19.1.2022, § 5, Oulun kaupungin palveluliikenne sopimuskaudelle 1.9.2022-31.8.2026
> 
> VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> ...


Forum24-paikallislehden (Kalevan uloke) jutun mukaan "Mika K. Niskanen Oy vaatii miljoonan euron hyvitysmaksua, jos kaupunki ei tee sopimusta Oulun cityliikenteestä 1.1.20234.6.2028 välille."

----------


## Zambo

> Forum24-paikallislehden (Kalevan uloke) jutun mukaan "Mika K. Niskanen Oy vaatii miljoonan euron hyvitysmaksua, jos kaupunki ei tee sopimusta Oulun cityliikenteestä 1.1.20234.6.2028 välille."


Tuosta jutusta on tulossa mielenkiintoinen arvovaltataistelu, jossa osapuolet saattavat tehdä kalliita juridisia virheitä. Tämä saaga jatkunee vuosia.

----------


## pehkonen

> Forum24-paikallislehden (Kalevan uloke) jutun mukaan "Mika K. Niskanen Oy vaatii miljoonan euron hyvitysmaksua, jos kaupunki ei tee sopimusta Oulun cityliikenteestä 1.1.20234.6.2028 välille."


Markkinaoikeuskäsittelyn ajaksi voidaan tehdä vain ja ainoastaan ehdollinen sopimus, jos on ihan pakko. Sopimuksen teko voi johtaa suurempaan liemeen, varsinkin tilanteessa jossa valittaja voittaa. Mutta tuohon 1.1.2023 on vielä aikaa, jospas markkinaoikeus olisi nopea käsittelemään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mainittakoon, että tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa on myös uusi väritysohje.


Uusi tilaajaväritys näyttäisi olevan vain tuunaus vanhasta. Keulan pinkki osuus jatkuu vähän keskioven takapuolelle asti ja sen perässä oleva lyhyt väritetty osuus vaihtuu oranssista siniseksi.

----------


## Makke93

> Uusi tilaajaväritys näyttäisi olevan vain tuunaus vanhasta. Keulan pinkki osuus jatkuu vähän keskioven takapuolelle asti ja sen perässä oleva lyhyt väritetty osuus vaihtuu oranssista siniseksi.


Eikö sarjanumerolla yleensä tarkoiteta ihan jotain muuta numeroa kuin bussin kylkinumeroa?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Uusi tilaajaväritys näyttäisi olevan vain tuunaus vanhasta. Keulan pinkki osuus jatkuu vähän keskioven takapuolelle asti ja sen perässä oleva lyhyt väritetty osuus vaihtuu oranssista siniseksi.


Mielestäni kuin kopio HSL-tilaajaväristä.

----------


## ija

> Mielestäni kuin kopio HSL-tilaajaväristä.


Eipä voi välttyä ajatukselta, että onkohan laiska konsultti ollut asialla?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Milloinkohan on tuo Kaijonharjun linjapaketin kilpailutus kun nehän on nyt jonkinaikaa olleet OTP:lla? Siis linjat 18/5/5N

----------


## eemeli113

> Milloinkohan on tuo Kaijonharjun linjapaketin kilpailutus kun nehän on nyt jonkinaikaa olleet OTP:lla? Siis linjat 18/5/5N


Kohteiden 1 (linjat 1, 5, 5N) ja 14 (linjat 11, 14, 18, 58) sopimukset alkoivat kesällä 2020, joten eivät ne ihan kauhean kauaa ole vielä olleet. Sopimukset ovat 8-vuotisia, eli loppuvat vuonna 2028, ellei sopimuksia ennen sitä irtisanota.

----------


## nugetten

Esityslistasta poimittua:
Oulun joukkoliikenne on tulevaisuudessa Oulun Seudun Liikenne. 
Linja-Autoa kutsutaan Onnikaksi ja Citybussia Lähibussiksi. 
Vyöhykkeet muuttuvat alueiksi. 

Asiakohta 5 koskenee salassapitopykälien perusteella oikeudenkäyntiä.

----------


## Eppu

Kaleva: Oulun kaupunki purkaa Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy:n kanssa tekemänsä liikennöintisopimukset julkisesta joukkoliikenteestä

Näin päättyy OTP:n tarina. Kuukankon listauksen mukaan 51 bussin ajot. Ei siis mikään ihan pikku juttu. Kalliiksi tulee Oulun kaupungillekin.

----------


## nugetten

> Kaleva: Oulun kaupunki purkaa Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy:n kanssa tekemänsä liikennöintisopimukset julkisesta joukkoliikenteestä
> 
> Näin päättyy OTP:n tarina. Kuukankon listauksen mukaan 51 bussin ajot. Ei siis mikään ihan pikku juttu. Kalliiksi tulee Oulun kaupungillekin.


Kannatti kokeilla missä kaupungilla raja kulkee. Itsepähän alkoivat silmätikuksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oulun kaupungin sivulla on tiedote, jossa avataan asiaa. Siinä kerrotaan myös, mitkä liikennöitsijät hoitavat nykyisiä OTP:n linjoja 10.8. alkaen väliaikaisen sopimuksen puitteissa.

----------


## Mikko121

Ei taida koskilinjoilla olla itsellään noin paljoa autoja laittaa linjalle, saati onko koko konsernilla edes, kuin noille linjoille jotka koskilinjoille tulevat? Vaaditaankohan noille väliaikaissopimuksille vastaavia autoja kuin alkuperäisessä sopimuksessa oli?

----------


## Eppu

> Ei taida koskilinjoilla olla itsellään noin paljoa autoja laittaa linjalle, saati onko koko konsernilla edes, kuin noille linjoille jotka koskilinjoille tulevat? Vaaditaankohan noille väliaikaissopimuksille vastaavia autoja kuin alkuperäisessä sopimuksessa oli?


Monimutkainen kysymys. Ensin tulee kyllä mieleen että konkurssipesästä saanee joitakin autoja edullisesti jos niistä jotkut kamppeet kelpaavat. Ne suburbanit lienee leasing-autoja(?) joten palautunevat siinä tapauksessa omistajalle(?). 
Koivistokonsernilta löytynee varmasti jonkin verran autoja repäistäväksi oulua varten. Lahdesta jää yli kalustoa heinäkuun alusta ja ojankoon on tulossa uutta vanhojen ja väliaikaiskaluston tilalle. Pienemmillä firmoilla sen sijaan ei taida olla samalla tavalla valmiuksia tällä aikataululla.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Varmaankaan kaupunki ei väliaikaissopimuksia solmi yksipuolisella julistuksella. Eli kaikki liikennöitsijät, jotka sopimuksen ovat tehneet, uskovat kaluston löytävänsä.

OTP:n kohdalla ymmärrän, että jos jatkuvasti toimitaan sopimusten vastaisesti, eikä tilanne näytä korjaantuvan, on kaupungin reagoitava asiaan. Matkustajana omat kokemukset OTP:stä ovat olleet ihan myönteisiä. Bussi ei ole jäänyt tulematta, kalusto on ollut laadukasta ja siistiä, ja palvelukin ihan hyvää. Siinä mielessä asioiden ajautuminen tähän pisteeseen on aika harmillista. Monet ovat varmaan yhtiössä tehneet työnsä hyvin. Liekö perussyynä sitten, että on tehty alihintaisia tarjouksia, eikä ole varaa korjata puutteita. Ehkä myös johtoportaasta löytyy sen verran änkyryyttä, ettei haluta kaupungin määräilyyn alistua?

----------


## kuukanko

Ylen haastattelema OTP:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo, että käytännössä sopimuksen irtisanominen tarkoittaa, että Oulun Taksipalvelut oy joutuu hakeutumaan konkurssiin.




> Eli kaikki liikennöitsijät, jotka sopimuksen ovat tehneet, uskovat kaluston löytävänsä.


Sopivaa käytettyä kalustoahan voi ostaa, jos kalustovaatimukset eivät ole kovia (ja väliaikaisissa sopimuksissa tuskin ovat).

----------


## nugetten

> Ylen haastattelema OTP:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo, että käytännössä sopimuksen irtisanominen tarkoittaa, että Oulun Taksipalvelut oy joutuu hakeutumaan konkurssiin.


Konkurssihakemus on jätetty tänään Pohjois-Savon käräjäoikeuteen.

----------


## jeesus

Vaikkei varsinaisesti ole osa joukkoliikennettä, Potnapekkakin kesäisin oli tosiaan OTP:n operoima. Liekköhän Koskilinjat ottaa katujunan takaisin itselleen liikennöitäväksi.

----------


## paltsu

> Vaikkei varsinaisesti ole osa joukkoliikennettä, Potnapekkakin kesäisin oli tosiaan OTP:n operoima. Liekköhän Koskilinjat ottaa katujunan takaisin itselleen liikennöitäväksi.


Myös Sightseeing bussi Kaarle kaiketi oli myöskin OTP:n operoima.

----------


## jeesus

https://www.kaleva.fi/oulun-taksipal...gin-mu/4708356

Nyt näyttäisi siltä että OTP ei pysty välttämättä liikennöimään edes elokuuhun asti näitä linjoja, vaan pesänhoitajan sanojen mukaan "kahta viikkoa kauempaa yhtiön ei ole mielekästä jatkaa liikennöimistä".

----------


## MB1

Jos pesähhoitaja, leasing sopimuksen omistaja ja uusi toimija pääsevät sopimukseen, niin leasing autot voidaan siirtää hyvinkin nopeasti uuden toimijan käyttöön.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos pesähhoitaja, leasing sopimuksen omistaja ja uusi toimija pääsevät sopimukseen, niin leasing autot voidaan siirtää hyvinkin nopeasti uuden toimijan käyttöön.


Varmastikin näin. Mutta kysymys kuuluukin että miltä osin nuo autot kelpaa, kun iso osa niistä on tilaajan mielestä väärän kokoisia. Toisaalta muihin kohteisiin ne tietty kelpaisivat. 
No, odotellaan rauhassa mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## tkp

> Varmastikin näin. Mutta kysymys kuuluukin että miltä osin nuo autot kelpaa, kun iso osa niistä on tilaajan mielestä väärän kokoisia. Toisaalta muihin kohteisiin ne tietty kelpaisivat. 
> No, odotellaan rauhassa mitä tapahtuu.


Toisaalta jos tilaajalla on kaksi viikkoa aikaa järjestää korvaava liikenne niin ei varmaankaan ihmeellisiä kalustovaatimuksia pysty esittämään. Facebook-ryhmässä oli jo kuva Porvoosta ouluun siirretystä kabusista.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Toisaalta jos tilaajalla on kaksi viikkoa aikaa järjestää korvaava liikenne niin ei varmaankaan ihmeellisiä kalustovaatimuksia pysty esittämään. Facebook-ryhmässä oli jo kuva Porvoosta ouluun siirretystä kabusista.


Jos kaupunki onkin jollain tavalla OTP:n kaluston puutteelliseksi todennut, niin taitaa tosiaan olla, että ainakin lyhyellä tähtäimellä kalusto on huononemassa. Oulun asema Suomen Kabus-pääkaupunkina sen kun vahvistuu. Eikö niitä nyt voisi viedä... ööhhh... vaikka Tampereelle.  :Razz:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Oulun asema Suomen Kabus-pääkaupunkina sen kun vahvistuu. Eikö niitä nyt voisi viedä... ööhhh... vaikka Tampereelle.


Joo, ton mä allekirjan ehdottomasti. Kabusseja Tampereelle, kyllä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

https://www.oulunjoukkoliikenne.fi/t..._col_count%3D4

Väliaikaiset sopimukset käynnistyvät jo 6.7. Näin nopealla aikataululla kaluston saaminen ei olekaan ihan helppoa, ei ainakaan muille kuin koivistokonsernille.

----------


## Mikko121

> https://www.oulunjoukkoliikenne.fi/t..._col_count%3D4
> 
> Väliaikaiset sopimukset käynnistyvät jo 6.7. Näin nopealla aikataululla kaluston saaminen ei olekaan ihan helppoa, ei ainakaan muille kuin koivistokonsernille.


Kesäaikataulut voinee olla pieni helpotus kaluston suhteen. Jos minkä tahansa väriset kelpaa nyt niin tosiaan koivistolta luulis löytyvän väliaikaisautoja muista yksiköistä sekä toki ne mahdolliset kesätauolla olevat myös oman tallin perältä. Pienempien pitänee ryhtyä kiireellisiin toimiin saadakseen liikenteen käyntiin jossei autoja ole heti tarpeeksi.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Kesäaikataulut voinee olla pieni helpotus kaluston suhteen. Jos minkä tahansa väriset kelpaa nyt niin tosiaan koivistolta luulis löytyvän väliaikaisautoja muista yksiköistä sekä toki ne mahdolliset kesätauolla olevat myös oman tallin perältä. Pienempien pitänee ryhtyä kiireellisiin toimiin saadakseen liikenteen käyntiin jossei autoja ole heti tarpeeksi.


Yritinpä huvikseni kalkuloida Oubusin tilannetta. Uudet linjat 7 ja 10 pyörivät kesällä yhteensä viidellä autolla. Vanhoista linjoista 50+51 talvella 6 autoa, kesällä 3: kesävapaalla siis 3 autoa. Lisäksi linja 64 ei kulje kesällä: vapaana 1 auto.

Heti tarvittaisiin siis yksi auto. (Varikolla toki seisonee ainakin yksi vara-auto, mutta semmoista tarvittanee jatkossakin.) Elokuussa sitten tarvittaisiin vielä 8 autoa, kun kesävapaat päättyvät ja linjat 7+10 vaativat 9 autoa talviaikatauluilla.

Jos laskut menivät väärin, saa oikaista.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Jonkin verran kesä antaa armoa tässä tilanteessa. Oubusin ja Revon tarttee jotain hankkia nyt pikaisesti ja noin 1,5kk aikaa vielä maalauttaakin hankitut autot. Sopivalla järjestelyllä asiat saattaisi ihan onnistuakin. Toki on sitten hankittava mitä markkinoilta saa ja varmastikin ihan hyviä noin 10v vanhoja autoja on tarjolla kun etsii.

Toinen juttu on sitten kuljettajat. Nekin pitäisi vielä löytää jostakin ja siinä asiassa kesä ei oikein auta. Kun irtisanotaan, niin mahdolliset lomatkin täytyisi pitää. Toisaalta otp:n kuskit siirtynevät ihan mielellään toisten leipiin, kun touhu oli sellaista kun oli ja palkanmaksussakin lie ollut pientä kitkaa välillä.

----------


## jeesus

Potnapekka myytiin konkurssipesästä Vauhtipuistolle, jolla on myös jo ennestään oma katujuna.

----------


## Eppu

Koitin etsiä, mutta en löytänyt. Eli onko jossain konkurssipesän autoja myynnissä?

----------


## jeesus

> Koitin etsiä, mutta en löytänyt. Eli onko jossain konkurssipesän autoja myynnissä?


Kalevan jutussa kerrottiin, että mitään muuta ei aivan vielä konkurssipesästä ole myyty eikä ole myynnissä.

Tässä vielä kyseinen juttu jos tilaus löytyy
https://www.kaleva.fi/potnapekka-myy...oninen/4727965

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eli loppuuko liikenne OTP Travelilla 5.7.2022, ja uusi Liikennöitsijä astuu kuvioihin 6.7.2022?

----------


## Mavi

> Eli loppuuko liikenne OTP Travelilla 5.7.2022, ja uusi Liikennöitsijä astuu kuvioihin 6.7.2022?


OTP Travelin konkurssipesän viimeinen lìikennöntipäivä on 5.7. Uudet liikennöitsijät aloittavat seuraavana päivänä.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Onkos tietoa mitä OTP:n autoille tehdään?

----------


## kuukanko

> Oulussa alkoi eilen kohteiden 10 ja 11 uusien sopimuskausien kilpailutukset.
> Kohde 10 (Liminka, Lumijoki ja Tyrnävä): linjat 52(A,K), 53(A), 54(B), 56(BK,K,M) ja 57. 11 seutubussia ja 1 seututeli. Sopimuskausi 3.6.20241.6.2031 + 2 vuoden optio. Hintapisteitä 95, kalustopisteitä 5. Kalustopisteet tulevat kalustolla tarjottujen ajokilometrien suhteessa niin, että uusi kalusto on yhden pisteen arvoinen, päästötön kalusto kolmen pisteen arvoinen ja 100 km/h nopeudelle rekisteröity kalusto yhden pisteen arvoinen (vain ne lähdöt huomioidaan, jotka tilaaja on määritellyt 100 km/h -nopeudelle)Kohde 11 (Kempele): linjat 50, 51 ja 55. 9 kaupunkibussia. Sopimuskausi 5.6.20231.6.2031 + 2 vuoden optio. Hintapisteitä 95, kalustopisteitä 4. Kalustopisteet tulevat kalustolla tarjottujen ajokilometrien suhteessa niin, että uusi kaluston on yhden pisteen arvoinen ja päästötön kalusto neljän pisteen arvoinen


Kohteen 10 voitti Revon Turistiliikenne ja kohteen 11 Oubus. Kohteen 10 kalustopisteet ennen skaalausta olivat 2,514 ja kohteen 11 3,016, joten molempien kohteiden liikenteeseen on tarjottu osittain päästötöntä kalustoa. Skaalauksella tarkoitan tässä sitä, että tässä kilpailussa parhaat kalustopisteet tarjonnut sai 5 kalustopistettä ja muiden kalustopisteet suhteutettiin siihen. Hankintapäätös

Mika K. Niskanen -konserni jätti tällä kertaa tarjouksen Rautalammin Auto Oy:n nimissä ja se hylättiin jälleen, syynä edelleenkin ajopiirturirikkomukset sekä uutena konsernin taloudellinen tilanne. Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen ja voisi veikata valittajan olevan jälleen tämä hylätty tarjoaja.

----------


## jeesus

Kohteiden 1, 3, 4, 14 ja 16 kilpailutus tullaan järjestämään vuoden 2023 keväällä ja hankintapäätös tehdään viimeistään kesäkuussa 2023. Todennäköisesti kilpailutuksessa tullaan käyttämään samankaltaisia hankintaperiaatteita kuin kohteilla 10 ja 11, jolloin liikenteen puhtaudellakin on tosiaan merkitystä. Lähteeköhän liikenne kertaheitolla sähköistymään?

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Mahtaako näillä periaatteilla nopeaa sähköistymistä saada, kun hinnan osuus kokonaisarvioinnissa on 95% ja kaluston 5%. Molemmat kohteet tässäkin voitettiin halvalla hinnalla. Parhaat kalustopisteet oli Koskilinjoilla.

Sinällään mielenkiintoista, että Savonlinja oli innostunut tarjoamaan. Jäi kyllä hännille molemmissa kohteissa. Vähän harmi, kun mielelläni aina näkisin uusiakin yrittäjiä. Joskus olen miettinyt, voisiko vaikka Länsilinjoja kiinnostaa, kun ovat jo aika kauas kotoa lähteneet Joensuuhun. Mutta ei ainakaan tällä kertaa.

----------


## V9700

Kyllähän tuo Oulun joukkoliikenne on nyt suuressa myllerryksessä. Otp:n konkurssi, Niskanen vielä yrittää konsernin muilla firmoilla, tosin velkasaneeaus hakemus jätetty. Sitten tuo Saaga miltä tullut myös uudet taloustiedot julki, 200k tappiota viimeisellä tilikaudella ja omavaraisuus -90% pakkasella. Ei taida tuo Saagakaan kauaa Oulun kaupunkikuvassa enää näkyä?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Onko tietoa, millä linjoilla Revon turistiliikenne 41 (SMA-132) liikkuu nyt nykyään? Pitäisi saada siitä yksilöstä kuva..

----------


## nugetten

Konkurssihuutokaupassa OTP:n omia autoja.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Kohteen 18 voitti Revon turistiliikenne. 
> Mielenkiintoisempaa päätöksessä oli se, että OTP on suljettu pois tarjouskilpailusta.


Onko siis kohde 18 mikä?

----------


## alasiirtola

> Onko siis kohde 18 mikä?


Kohde 18 on linja 19

https://www.oulunjoukkoliikenne.fi/liikennoitsijoille

----------


## kuukanko

OTP:n entiset 3139 (Volvo 8700LE teli) ja 3172 (Volvo 8500LE teli) menivät n. tunti sitten Jyväskylässä Vaajakosken moottoritiellä Vaajakoskelle päin.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> OTP:n entiset 3139 (Volvo 8700LE teli) ja 3172 (Volvo 8500LE teli) menivät n. tunti sitten Jyväskylässä Vaajakosken moottoritiellä Vaajakoskelle päin.


Mihinköhän matka niillä?

----------


## antsa

3141 tuli muutama päivä sitten ilmeisesti Ruotille Hämeenlinnaan. Nuo kaksi vois mennä hyvinkin Vekalle joka tarvinnee vara-autoja talveks ?

----------


## Miska

> Nuo kaksi vois mennä hyvinkin Vekalle joka tarvinnee vara-autoja talveks ?


3139 eli CHL-658 olisikin Vekalle vanha tuttu. Ja mahtoikos muutkin OTP:lle päätyneet ex. Transdev teli-Volvot mennä sinne juuri Vekan kautta?

----------


## jeesus

Nyt näyttäisi "Oulun seudun liikenteen" uusi logo ilmestyneen joukkoliikenteen nettisivuille ja reittioppaaseen. Uuden brändin lanseeraus tapahtuu vaiheittain, ja ensimmäisenä uusi brändi tulee näkyviin digitaalisissa aineistoissa ja verkkosivuilla syyskuun aikana. Vuoden loppuun mennessä julkaistaan uusi OSL-mobiilisovellus, johon olisi tarkoitus ilmeisesti lisätä kausiliput ja etuusliput toisin kuin aikaisemmin. Kesällä 2023 tulevat ensimmäiset uuden värityksen mukaiset Onnikat liikenteeseen. Loppuvuonna 2023 on tarkoitus julkaista uudistetut verkkosivut, ja kesään 2024 mennessä kaikki Onnikat ja lähiliikennebussit ovat uuden brändin mukaisia.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

https://www.kaleva.fi/ensimmaiset-sa...-liike/5077583 näemmä Ouluun tulee sähköbusseja 2023 kesällä, linjoille 50/51.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja tuosta on tehty valitus markkinaoikeuteen. https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...nta-asiat.html
> 
> --- Lainaus ---
> VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 19.1.2022, § 5, Oulun kaupungin palveluliikenne sopimuskaudelle 1.9.2022-31.8.2026
> 
> VIREILLE: 7.2.2022
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> ...


Markkinaoikeus hylkäsi valituksen. Markkinaoikeuden päätös

----------


## Melamies

> Markkinaoikeus hylkäsi valituksen. Markkinaoikeuden päätös


Miksi tuossa päätöksessä esiintyvät X ja Y todellisten nimien sijasta?

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Kaukovainiolla karmea onnettomuus: Nainen jäi kiinni bussin ovien väliin ja raahautui auton mukana, sai vakavat vammat

----------


## jeesus

Tänään 1.1.2023 alkoi uuden lähibussilinjan D liikennöinti puolen tunnin vuoroväleillä. Myöskin muiden lähibussien palvelutasoa on parannettu etenkin iltaisin. Linja B kulkee jatkossa myös viikonloppuisin ja nykyään kaikki vuorot ajetaan Medipolikselta Kontinkankaan hyvinvointikeskuksen kautta keskustaan selkeyttäen linjastoa.

----------


## antsa

Ajaako noita lähibussilinjoja Oubus vai joku muu toimija ?

----------


## jeesus

> Ajaako noita lähibussilinjoja Oubus vai joku muu toimija ?


Kyllä, Oubus liikennöi kaikki lähibussit. Vielä lisäyksenä aikaisempaan viestiin, linja A on muutettu kulkemaan Myllytullin keskustan läpi. Lisäksi C linjan päätepysäkki on siirretty Limingantulli P pysäkille.

----------

